# Es de un argentino para otro argentino



## sebitronic (Ene 14, 2010)

Por favor si sos argentino mira este video

Si sos de afuera de la Argentina no opines nada malo PLEASE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSEyq8xbhXI


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 14, 2010)

eso de los diarias esta bien claro por ejemplo en eeuu con 0.25 centavos de dolar podes comprar un diario pero cuando metes la mano en esos cosos ellos sacan uno nosotros sacariamos todos o como cuando maradona fue a la estacion de villa fiorito con el programa argentinos por su nombre y firmo una letra del cartel de villa fiorito y al otro dia ya no estaba seguro el que la saco fue un pe****** que por la zona que es todos quieren la letra firmada pero no seria mejor dejarla y que mucha gente la vea


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2010)

si el problema no son los presidentes el problema somos nosotros.
asi de una saca la conclusion, no hay mas .
eso es un error, un simplismo.
si se refiere a todos los sers humanos no lo niego, el problema somos todos.
pero como lo dice esta queriendo sacarle culpa a los presidentes y poniendosela a la gente.

yo tengo muchos amigos, conozco gente que es muy buena, y no merece , no es la culpable.

miren , les dire una cosa, en teoria un pueblo SABE que es deficiente, que tiene problemas y necesita organizarse, eso es lo que ha tratado de hacer el ser huamno desde que formo las sociedades.
pero cuando se nombra a un funcionario publico este tiene una responsabilidad, se lo nombro para ejercer un cargo, el se postulo para realizar un trabajo de importancia.
Y DESHONRA ESA INVESTIDURA, abusa de su poder.
el tiene la culpa.

no la gente que esta lejos y no puede hacer NADA.

luego se refiere a que se valora la viveza criolla y no a la familia, :
les dire una cosa:
el dia que un pais cualquiera tenga mayoria de vivos y minoria de gente buena ese dia los presidentes corruptos dejaran de existir, por que como sera mas d ela mitad de el pais HDP simplemente LINCHAREMOS a quienes nos roben.
pero Argentina es un pais muy engañado, donde , si , la gente se vuelve mala, no lo niego, y veo que no solo en Argentina, esto esta pasando en todo el mundo.

si dejas un una isla a un tipo que es ladron, violador , asesino , etc, etc, etc .
y ademas a 200 familias de gente super buena.
bueno , pues , el HDP hara de las suyas a sus anchas por mucho tiempo, hasta que quizas algun dia la gente buena llegue a la desicion de que , no por odio ni por venganza, si por necesidad deban eliminarlo.


no segui viendo el video , por que sino escribiria 20 hojas discutiendolo.

pero NO es verdad lo que pone , con su simplismo inicial, para nada, desde hace rato escucho a gente que dice que nosotros tenemso la culpa de lo que nos pasa.
mucha sveces dije que somos victimas de nuesta sociedad, un sistema social que se fue armando "sobre el pucho" .
cual es la historia social humana ??????
desde neron para aca .
cuales fueron los intentos desde las monarquias???
sadam husein ??
o bush??

a pesar de que "la estructura" monarquica actual , que se llama presidente , pero un solo tipo o unos pocos manejan millones de dolares a su antojo, la vida de millones de personas.
un sistema que no funciona desde siempre pero nadie lo quiere cambiar, ni analizar, por que ..........claro, cuando uno llego a la cima no quiere que le saquen el trono.

pero que encima me quieran decir que es culpa de la gente que solo trabaja.............
DEJATE DE JODER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! vos sos Argentino como yo.

si vos en tu trabajo robas y estafas sos culpable.
si no robas y estafas en TU LUGAR DE TRABAJO no sos culpable.
LOS presidentes que hemso tenido y que tenemso y que tienen muchos paises son estafadores, es mas, ya lo dije :
son sociopatas.

pero encima con un cargo alto.
ELLOS SON CULPABLES.


va otro ejemplo:

si yo me postulo para un trabajo en el hospital , como cambiador de lamparitas y limpiador de baños es una cosa, mi responsabilidad es limitada.

pero si yo me postulo para jefe de cirujia y presento datos falsos , y entro.........bueno , pues son un HDP, mi responsabilidad es mucho mayor, yo lo sabia pero entre por que el sueldo era mayor, no me importaba lo que le pase a lso pacientes.
esa es la difeerencia.

y como el ejemplo es correcto cabe aclarar que en un hospital no entra cualquier gil, tenes que tener capacidad, titulos y demas cosas probadas que demuestren que servis para ese cargo.

y como bien dije antes acerca de nuestro sistema social, hay muchas fallas, y las fallas comienzan con el tema de la eleccion de cargos.

diganme :
en cualquier pais.
que titulos examenes y rspaldo le piden a un comun, pobre y limitado ser humano para ser presidente ???
le hacen examen de honestidad ??
de sensibilidad humana ??
de alcoholemia??
de ambicioso ??
de drogas ???
de etica ????????

como va a funcionar entonces???????????????????

gana el trepador, el ambicioso, el HDP, el mas transfuga.




Argentina somos malos ???
si.
hay gente mala y hay gente buena.
pero alguien duda que hay paises "de el primer mundo " que se esfuerzan no solo en joderse a si mismos sino que ademas en joder a los paises en vias de desarrollo.

hace unos pocos miles de años estabamos como tarzan , hoy vivimso con computadoras, pero aun tenemso vicios, deformidades, cosas que no hemso aprendido, que no hemos evolucionado, , asi esta el mundo , meditenlo un poco.
miren si vuestra madre y padre que trabajo toda su vida ES CULPABLE, si vuestro amigo ES CULPABLE, si vuestras hijas o hijos son culpables.
no se dejen confundir.
los HDP EVOLUCIONAN .
en la epoca de los militares uno no podia decir nada que te hacian desaparecer.
eso evoluciono.
ahora podes decir lo que quieras que igual no te dan bola, no pasa nada.
aunque filmes a un diputado robando.
y asi te acostumbran.

ahora salio ese pelotudo de el video queriendo convencerte que como todos los presidentes que tuvimos fueron una verguenza entonces la culpa es nuestra.

para mi la cosa no es tan asi.

para nada.

pero bueh..........cada quien ve lo que quiere.


----------



## agustinzzz (Ene 14, 2010)

Yo creo que el video tiene mucha razón.
fernandob primero te recomiendo que veas el video completo.
Responsabilizas a los gobernantes ¿te pusiste a pensar que ellos son ciudadanos también?
¿Alguna vez se te ocurrió pensar que los presidentes fueron niños alguna vez? ¿Y qué esos niños fueron criados por personas adultas?

Ejemplo:
- Supongamos que tienes un hijo. A tu hijo le enseñas toda su vida que meterse en la política es convertirse en ladrón. Tu hijo nunca entrará en política.
- Si le enseñas que la única forma de llegar a ser alguien en este país es haciéndote político y estafando a medio mundo. Tu hijo será un gobernante corrupto más.
- Supongamos ahora que no le dices nada y tu hijo te toma como ejemplo, 
si compras un DVD pirata, el día de mañana él comprará un DVD pirata... Vos pensás tener "viveza criolla" por comprarlo más barato pero en realidad lo estás pagando más caro.

A mi entender, el video intenta hacer cambiar la forma de pensar de los argentinos.
Intenta decirnos algo así como: "Si sabemos que está mal, no lo hagamos."


----------



## capitanp (Ene 14, 2010)

es un plagio de marketing para vender su libro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U3hieIp0po


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 14, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> es un plagio de marketing para vender su libro
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U3hieIp0po



parece que el negro iso copy and paste juajuajuauauauajkauua


----------



## electrodan (Ene 14, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> es un plagio de marketing para vender su libro
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U3hieIp0po


Lo malo es que parece que con eso quisiese autoconfirmar que es un chanta...


----------



## Dario (Ene 15, 2010)

paramí la culpa es un poco compartida. 
para comenzar, los gobiernos que tanto dicen defender y promover la educacion y la cultura, no hacen tal cosa... fijense que no es asi. si ellos promovieran la educacion y la cultura, no estarian donde estan. las personas cultas saben darse cuenta cuando le estan haciendo el verso y eso a ellos no les combiene para nada, asi que utilizan todos los medios disponibles para promover la ignorancia, la desercion escolar, la vagancia por medio de subsidios mensuales como hace la cris, la degeneracion (inmoralidad) y la division entre nosotros mismos y asi nunca poder ponernos de acuerdo para hacer algo. ¿cuales son los medios que utilizan??? todos, desde la musica que escuchamos, pasando por la televison y hasta las modas y formas de hablar. 
y eso no es solo aqui en argentina, es en todo el mundo. presta atencion cuando estes viendo un noticiero cualquiera y en cierto momento dicen muy serios: ahora vamos con el movil a tal lugar donde se lleva a cabo un procedimiento para desbaratar una banda de pedofilos que se dedicaba a propagar pornografia infantil en internet bla,bla,bla,bla... y cuando vuelven a estudios dicel el periodista: terrible, realmente terrible es esto... bueno, ahora cambiamos de tema, vamos con nuestro especialista en espectaculos javiersito. decinos javier, ¿es cierto que tal modelo se desnudo en la plaza tatata e hizo toppless en publico y que vos tenes en esclusiva las imagenes???
y mientras javiersito habla de la modelo, nos van bañando la pantalla de la misma degeneracion por la cual se hizo el procedimiento policial del que hablaban minutos antes. ¿en que qedamos??? combatimos la degeneracion o la propagandizamos y la promovemos??? es igual cuando hablan de alguna noticia fuerte que golpea a la sociedad y despues te ponen la anestecia del golazo de la pulga messi para que no tengas tiempo de decir: que hdp ¿porque no hacen nada en contra de esos tipos???
o tambien cuando valoran la conducta relajada que tienen nuestros adolecentes a los que devido a eso, aveces da ganas de matarlos pero decis: ellos no nacieron asi, no tienen la culpa de que sus padres no sepan educarlos.
la p que lo pario!!! la culpa es de ambos (gobiern/pueblo) ya que los gobiernos hacen lo que dije antes y nosotros, los que sabemos eso, aparte de comernos toda la mier... que nos meten todabia no hacemos nada por cambiar eso de una vez!!! si vos , osea cualquiera lo sabes asi como lo se yo, contaselo a otro para que algun dia lo sepamos todos y entoces nos pongamos de acuerdo para cambiar eso de una vez!!!
perdon por la exaltacion, es que me da bronca... ayer 14/01/03 me llego la boleta de la luz y me vino como 10 veces mas cara que la anterior aunque el consumo es menor. llame para quejarme y me dijeron que es devido a que mi situacion economica esta mejor. jajaja mejor porque? porque se ha hecho un estudio de sus cuentas y sale que ud es ahora propietario de un negocio de bicicleteria y por tanto su factura ya no es residencial es industrial. industrial... industrial... no es para tanto, es un pequeño localsito de 3x3 que tengo en mi casa. y todo esto por ser onesto y tener el negocio en blanco. sin embargo tengo a mi vecino que evade absoluta descaradamente todos los impuestos y servicios... y bue... es el papa de un ex jugador de talleres, es distinto...
saludosss


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 15, 2010)

i si te quieren robar de cualuier manera por que tengas un milimetro de m¡campo ya te cobran mas i ablando de las boletas de luz te viene con cuanto tendrias que pagr si por ejmplo tenes reales i aparece como 1000 reales i en pesos son 100 te quieren aser creer que vos estas pagando menos osea el real esta medio caron aca en argentina


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 15, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> si el problema no son los presidentes el problema somos nosotros.
> asi de una saca la conclusion, no hay mas .
> eso es un error, un simplismo.
> si se refiere a todos los sers humanos no lo niego, el problema somos todos.
> ...




Nunca te pusiste a pensar de la falta de responsabilidad civil que tenemos los argentinos? Cuntos pensas que irian a votar si no fuese obligatorio?, lo que permite la corrupcion es la falta de interes en la politica por parte de la poblacion, si la idiotes los lleva a votar al que mejor campaña hace y eso es lo que destroza el concepto de democracia, cuanta personas conoces que denunciarian a un familiar por hacer un ilicito de indole civico-social? se que hay argentinos dispuesto a cambiar, pero la mitad esta en el exterior, date cuenta que en este pais se venera mas a un travesti que aparecio de un dia al otro, o a un rico obstentoso sin la mas minima nocion de lo que es la resposabilidad social y que devido de que a pesar de tener la plata que tiene nadie le daba bola, por eso tuvo que comprar el interes de un publico mediocre. Cuantos grandes cientificos se van del pais para poder mejorarse y vivir con el respeto y reconocimiento que se merecen?, tal ves no lo encuentren pero te aseguro que al menos nos se los va a despreciar.

La sociedad no se compone ni por el poder ni por el pueblo, sino por un conjunto de ambos y los verdaderos con el poder de cambiar son los segundos.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 15, 2010)

ojo que en otra provincias como san luis toda la gente que aca estari en la calle i supuestamente con el plan trabajr pero mas que trabajar seria rascar los en san lusi los ponen a laburar en la calle limpiando i bariendo i asfaltando i ademas no ai nadie piendo ni villas ai la gente no tira nada al piso i es responsablke i seguro uno dira no ai villas en la ciudad pero en ningun lado ai


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 15, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> ojo que en otra provincias como san luis toda la gente que aca estari en la calle i supuestamente con el plan trabajr pero mas que trabajar seria rascar los en san lusi los ponen a laburar en la calle limpiando i bariendo i asfaltando i ademas no ai nadie piendo ni villas ai la gente no tira nada al piso i es responsablke i seguro uno dira no ai villas en la ciudad pero en ningun lado ai



Eso se produce por la desconexion con los medios enagenantes, piensa, tus recursos son LIMITADOS, por ende no contas con mas entretenimiento que la radiodifusion, ¿Que educacion podes tener?. si ir tan extremista, te pido que me nombres mas de 3 horas de radiodifusion grafica dedicadas a la educacion y cultivacion de las mentes infantiles, que no sean por canal 7. NO LAS HAY, la unica que conosco es un programa sobre libros en telefe que esta muy entrada la noche (fuera del alcanse de alguien que trabaja o estudia)  y una ves a a semana, razonando que sean 4 los canales restantes que operen en un horario de las 6:00 hs a las 3:00hs  en siete dias de la semana son 252 horas de pura basura que trata sobre la nueva separacion de cierto estu... o de la beruga que le salia a tal modelo o de la discucion que tuvieron tal y tal "PERSONAJE" de la "FARANDULA"


----------



## electrodan (Ene 15, 2010)

Creo que quisiste decir "recursos limitados", no "ilimitados".


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 15, 2010)

el programa ese se llama ver para leer esta muy bueno


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 15, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Creo que quisiste decir "recursos limitados", no "ilimitados".



Me disculpo, estas en lo cierto.

Con respecto al programa desgraciadamente en ese horario no puedo verlo, pero un par de veces lo he visto y me ha gustado.


----------



## my chifildrama (Ene 15, 2010)

mirar mas aya de argentina, así es toda latinoamericana... muy buen vídeo reflexivo, pero no solo hay que mirarlo y opinar hay que actuar, o ¿es es acaso este el mundo que queremos para vivir?

aunque suene bobo para muchos mi promesa de año es dejar de ser un como todos.... y ser alguien no mas un borrego...

espero sigan así mis ganas el resto de mi vida 

saludos!!! y no se hagan duros de oído... va para todos hasta para mi jej


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 15, 2010)

Lastima que al video lo hizo el negro oro  El que supo festejarle todas las monerias que Menem hacia, y ahora se la viene a dar de hombre pensante y reflexivo, cuando se sabe que muchas veces dijo o tuvo actitudes de discriminacion hacia las personas, el siempre tuvo un discurso prestado de el gobernante que mejor le convenia :enfadado:


----------



## bebeto (Ene 15, 2010)

El video tiene una parte de razon.. reconozco que los Argentinos somos personas ventajeras... pero no todos lo ponemos en practica... A mi jamaz se me ocurriria estafar a alguien robarme algo o algo por el estilo, porque mis padres me lo inculcaron desde chiquito.

Pero con lo de los presidentes metio la pata hasta el fondo... No puede decir que Menem era un santo cuando sabemos que vendia armas de forma ilegal, no podemos decir que los kirchner estan con el pueblo... porque si estas con el pueblo... ¿no te das cuenta que si frenas el campo frenas a toda la Argentina? el campo es lo unico que mantiene vivo a este país no dicho por mi solamente.... 

Insergurida... ¿Que tambien culpa de los ciudadanos no? osea yo soy culpable de querer vivir tranquilo, y que venga un pibe de 15 años con un arma que tiene total libertad de matarme, a pedirme que le de todo la plata....

Pero porfavor... 

Les dejo este lick... no digo que lo que dice este exagerado... pero la parte del campo es 100% posta http://www.fumarpaco.com.ar/kirchner/


----------



## Franco_80 (Ene 15, 2010)

Yo si creo que la culpa la tenemos TODOS en diferentes formas, algunos por "VIVOS" y otros por "PACÍFICOS". En la Argentina contrariamente a lo que se cree no son mayoría los "VIVOS", son solo unos pocos, el problema es que la maroría son "PACIFICOS"(en los cuales me incluyo). Me refiero a "PACIFICOS", a esa gente que no hace nada cuando los "VIVOS" los están cagando. Cuando te quedás callado al ver que sube una mujer embarazada al colectivo y nadie le da el asciento, al no quejarse cuando los sistemas de transportes vienen a cualquier hora, etc etc etc.
El otro día me toco viajar desde Santa Fe a BS AS en el momento de la inundación de Areco, la ruta estaba congestionada, hicimos 20KM en 4 hs, habia una cola interminable de autos, la mayoría de la gente se quedaba en la cola, algunos "VIVOS" pasaban por la banquina, con el riesgo que eso implica, alguien cree que salto alguno para hacer algo?? NO, TODO EL MUNDO DE LOS PACIFICOS QUE ERA LA MARORIA SE QUEDARON SIN HACER NADA VIENDO COMO LOS POCOS VIVOS SE ADELANTABAN , CON EL RIESGO DE GENERAR ALGUN ACCIDENTE.
En esas pequeñas cosas son las que hay que empezar a cambiar, para que cuando la gente que sale de nuestra sociedad llegue a un cargo alto, se comporte con los principios que corresponde.

PD: la próxima vez que viaje voy a llevar "miguelitos"


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2010)

es muy soñador o romantico creer que uno hace la diferencia.
creer que con salir a  la calle se hace algo.

pero la realidad es que somos una estructura social, como un hormiguero gigante.
asi nos hemos armado y funcionamos, se puede mejorar y mucho , por que esta funcionando mal.
a eso he querido llegar.

es........como una escuela, y eso que ya puse otros ejemplos.
la incidencia de un alumno portandose irresponsablemente es mucho menor que el efecto que causa si el director actua de forma deshonesta.

se ve tambien en ejemplso como el de una señora que encuentra dinero y se lo guarda , la cual es acusada de no se que .mientras la ministro de economia que tuvimos tiempo atras se llevaba bolsos llenos de dinero y se reia, y ??.

toda la sociedad sabe que en las rutas circulan millones de personas, y habra unos cuantos irresponsables, y por saber y aceptar eso es que la cociedad pone a personas para tal fin a que controlen (policias) , el asunto es que cuando esa gente que esta preparada, capacitada y su funcion es controlar EN VEZ DE ESO SE DEDICAN A LA CORRUPCION Y EL DESCONTROL ahi es donde se viene todo a bajo.

somos humanos, y por eso imperfectos, lo sabemso , y por eso en teoria se hicieron instituciones de control.
pero la corrupcion las alcanzo.

disculpen, por lo visto cada quien tiene su vision u opinion y dudo que alguien la cambie.
la mia es esta.

mucha gente salio a la calle a quejarse pacificamente .
han salido no tan pacificamente .
se han quedado en sus casas.
ha habido gente que se esforzo por los demas toda su vida.
y ??????

NADA.

mierda.

como el Dr. Favaloro, como gente que se mato por ayudar a los demas.
pero de que sirve si vos solo manejas un poquito de un poquito.
lso que manejan el monton son corruptos Y SON LOS POLITICOS.



a ver, vamso de nuevo,.
voy de nuevo con la explicacion.:
imaginense que hay una universidad de enlectronica, que es un campus de 100 hectareas, con 50 edificios, laboratorios y miles de personas.
pero esta mal estructurada.
por desgracia con el tiempo se fue armando de forma tal que quienes quieren estudiar entran por una puerta, estudian, ocupan su tiempo en eso.
pero hay otra puerta, esta escondida, y da a un ambiente un poco raro para el electronico, pero es un ambiente lindo para el ambicioso.
asi esa puerta da a el centro de estudaintes , que da a la mesa directiva, que da a la presidencia de el campus.
lo demas se lo imaginan.
piensen en un gran club de futbol.

es una institucion que es asi, una gran maquinaria, que tiene un centro de control.
saben que es un centro de control ??
donde se controla todo
donde esta la plata.
donde se reparte la plata.
donde estan las camaras de vigilancia
donde se contrata a patoteros, vagos, ladrones y asesinos.


y lejos, muy lejos estan los pibes que estudian, que pagan la cuota para que el campus funcione (y el centro de control) .


es ..........cambiar al estructura.
identificar a los ambiciosos, a los sociopatas , a los viles.

quien organiza eso ???
le decimos a el centro de control ????
 a ver si se ocupa.


----------



## RORO (Ene 15, 2010)

Hola yo no soy argentino , pero admiro muchas cosas de tu pueblo y te dio por firmado que todos los pueblos de latino america pasan por lo mismo y tienen los mismo modos de vida independiente del origen de estos , al ver el video solo cambie los personajes y me reflejaba 100% , por eso siempre que se pueda hay 
tratar de ser mejor en esta vida, en la medida que uno pueda y transmitirlo a los demas , dia a dia  

saludos


----------



## Franco_80 (Ene 15, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo que los de más arriba tienen mayor responsabilidad, pero esa gente que está ahi arriba, alguna vez estuvo abajo, y salió de la misma sociedad en donde vivimos nosotros.
Una persona que roba es un ladrón sea cual fuere la posición que ocupe o que le tocó. Mas allá de que robe poco, porque solo le da la cabeza para robar eso, o porque es lo unico que tiene a su alcance. Esa misma persona cuando sube a puestos mayores, y tiene a su alcance robar cosas más importantes, las va a robar. El botín será tanto más importante cuanto mayor sea el alcance al que pueda acceder. Pero como dije antes siempre fue un "LADRON".
Entonces qué se puede esperar de los gobernante????, si ellos salieron de una sociedad en donde está lleno de LADRONES y VIVOS.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2010)

Franco_80 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que los de más arriba tienen mayor responsabilidad, pero esa gente que está ahi arriba, alguna vez estuvo abajo, y salió de la misma sociedad en donde vivimos nosotros.
> Una persona que roba es un ladrón sea cual fuere la posición que ocupe o que le tocó. Mas allá de que robe poco, porque solo le da la cabeza para robar eso, o porque es lo unico que tiene a su alcance. Esa misma persona cuando sube a puestos mayores, y tiene a su alcance robar cosas más importantes, las va a robar. El botín será tanto más importante cuanto mayor sea el alcance al que pueda acceder. Pero como dije antes siempre fue un "LADRON".
> Entonces qué se puede esperar de los gobernante????, si ellos salieron de una sociedad en donde está lleno de LADRONES y VIVOS.


 
NO  y de nuevo NO , leeme tranquilo, y teniendo en cuenta que es dificil expresar lo que uno tiene adentro.

en una sociedad de millones de personas habitan todo tipo de bichos:
gente mala, gente buena, vagos, gente trabajadora.
el problema es la estructura de mando , para la cual llegar es mas facil si uno es un HDP.
para una buena persona solo hay obstaculso y problemas.
esto es EN TODOS LADOS.


como ya te dije si un pais estuviese lleno de malos bichos en poco tiempo se comerian a lso pocos buenos que quedan y seria mas que un pais un infierno, es mas, gente asi en mayoria extenderian su maldad hacia paises limitrofes (guerras) .
yo creo que hay mucha gente buena....no, no voy a ser tan ingenuo.
como veras el tema es bastante complicado y estan simplificando FEAMENTE.

la gente :

hay gente buena, buena d everdad.
hay gente mala, mala de verdad.
y la mayoria es gente comun , que se adapta.
y si, en un pais con probblemas constantes esa gran mayoria que debe adaptarse o vivir perdiendo se adaptan para ser un poco malos(defensivos).

el problema como ya dije es la estructura social.

mira, te dire otro buen ejemplo, que lo pense al poco tiempo de ocurrir la tragedia de las torres gemelas:
uno de los aviones secuestrados es un ejemplo de un pais.
y veras que el problema es la estructura de esa maquina:

podes tener un avion con 500 pasajeros que quieren ir a su casa.
y en ese avion 4 pilotos o terroristas en la cabina cerrada.

¿ a donde va el avion ???


----------



## my chifildrama (Ene 15, 2010)

muy cierto fernandob!! la mayoría de los países se encuentran como argentina, y aun que no nos guste tenemos que adaptarnos y hacer cosas malas aunque realmente no queramos pero joder... uno tiene que sobrevivir, por ejemplo yo que vivo en GDL Mex. recuerdo que hace no muchos años todo era diferente al menos las zonas en las que he vivido y vivo... la poca gente y familias que en verdad eran buenas se han tenido que adaptar a el resto de las personas y ya no son lo que solían ser, en pocas palabras la sociedad se va degradando por que las personas "buenas" no les queda de otra mas que transformarse en mi caso que no era un pan de dios pero pues golpes de la vida me han puesto a la defensiva y ya no confió mucho en los ciudadanos de mi ciudad,... y todo fuera al revés que la mentalidad negativa se tornara positiva...


----------



## bebeto (Ene 15, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ¿ a donde va el avion ???


 

Seguro que a buen puerto no va...


----------



## agustinzzz (Ene 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> en una sociedad de millones de personas habitan todo tipo de bichos:
> gente mala, gente buena, vagos, gente trabajadora.
> el problema es la estructura de mando , para la cual llegar es mas facil si uno es un HDP.
> para una buena persona solo hay obstaculso y problemas.
> esto es EN TODOS LADOS.


 
Lo que hay que evitar es que ese HDP llegue de forma fácil.
¿Cómo? Enseñándole que no hay que ser HDP.



fernandob dijo:


> como ya te dije si un pais estuviese lleno de malos bichos en poco tiempo se comerian a lso pocos buenos que quedan y seria mas que un pais un infierno, es mas, gente asi en mayoria extenderian su maldad hacia paises limitrofes (guerras) .



¿Y si los bichos malos fuesen hormigas y los buenos osos hormigueros?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 17, 2010)

Quizá esto traiga un poco de malestar entre algunos, pero... ¿Por qué dice "Argentinos" el Negro Oro, cuando quiere decir "porteños"?
Hay una Argentina mejor, sólo que no está en Buenos Aires, así que no se ve.
Cuando se habla de "el pueblo" se está hablando de los que acampan frente al congreso. "El fervor popular" está en la Plaza de Mayo, y "la voluntad de la Nación" es lo que se decide ahí, por esa casa de color rosa.

Argentina NO es Buenos Aires, y más aún, Buenos Aires (hablo de la ciudad y de la Capital Federal) no es Argentina, y casi que ni siquiera es parte del mismo país. Quiero dejar en claro antes de seguir que no hablo de todos los porteños ni mucho menos. Conozco muchos que son excelentes personas, trabajadores y que sienten un tremendo amor por el que puedo llamar, sin creerme dueño, MI país.
Aclarado eso sigo.

Desde el momento en que existe un "interior del país", necesariamente existe un "exterior". Como *todo* el país es "interior" a excepción de la capital y el Gran Buenos Aires, entonces eso es lo que representa el "exterior". Eso es simple lógica.
A esto planteo: ¿No sería más exacto decir _Buenos Aires_ y _Argentina _en lugar de _Buenos Aires_ e _Interior_?
Sumo y sigo: Desde esa capital está instalada la idea de que "todo debe ser, estar, decidirse y suceder en esta ciudad". Si Argentina crece, habrá de ser a través de este lugar. Si avanza, habra de ser a través de este centro comercial. Si produce será gracias a esta ciudad. Bien federal el asunto, ¿no?.

La realidad es un poco diferente. Argentina produce millones y millones de pesos, alimentos, bienes y buena gente. Hay unos pocos que lo manejan todo.
A niveles locales siempre se encuentra porquería, eso no es exclusivo de la capital, pero todo "lo grande" pasa por las manos de gente que está a cientos y miles de kilómetros de donde suceden las cosas y con total desconocimiento de la realidad fuera de esa ciudad.

Como muestra de eso, por ejemplo, cerca de Bahía Blanca (está en el famoso "interior", aclaremos) y como parte de un programa de esos "Pobrecito el Interior", hubo una escuela rural que recibió computadoras. Detalle: No hay electricidad en ese lugar.
Más bien la idea es "si Argentina crece será _a pesar de_ Buenos Aires".

Buenos Aires (ciudad) no produce gas, ni petróleo, ni cereales, ni oleaginosas, ni metales, ni cemento, ni carne, ni cueros, ni... ¿Por qué debería tener algún derecho a administrar todo eso? O mejor dicho, ¿sobre qué bases se arroga elderecho a hacerlo?. ¿Por qué es que esa ciudad administra al país, pese a que lo hace así de mal?

Acá hay que recurrir a la historia para que este merengue tenga un poco de sentido. Allá por los tiempos primigenios de la Argentina, la Provincia de Buenos Aires no era parte del país. La Confederación Argentina era una cosa y Buenos Aires, otra. La cosa es que tenía, por un lado, toda la estructura administrativa y corrupta que le había quedado de la época de la colonia y sabía manejarla bien, y por el otro tenía el puerto. Quiero decir "el" puerto: Era por ahí o por ningún otro lado que salía la mercadería, no había otro. Claro, también tenía "la" Aduana. Así se hizo rica, cobrando impuestos a los demás, sin producir más que papeles y burocracia.

Invitada Buenos Aires a formar parte de Argentina (Confederación Argentina por aquel entonces), se negó. Y se siguió negando mientras tuviera el estatus de provincia y nada más. Su aspiración era ser "la" provincia (uy, esto me hace acordar a Scioli).
En la escuela nos han hablado de Rosas y muchos suponen que era presidente, cuando era gobernador de Buenos Aires. ¿Y entonces por qué tenía "la suma del poder público?"? El tipo manejaba las relaciones internacionales de toda la Confederación Argentina... Se decía federal, pero manejaba todo desde una sola ciudad, eso es ser unitario... Entre las dos cosas tenemos un lindo y conocido doble discurso.

Después de idas y venidas y de ser derrotado por Urquiza en Caseros, Rosas cae, Buenos Aires se sale definitivamente de la Confederacion (hay que preservar esto y no rebajarse al nivel de el resto de "eso" a lo que le cobramos) y pasa a llamarse Estado de Buenos Aires. Mediados del S. XIX.
1853, constitución federal para la Confederacion y Buenos Aires allá anda, feliz y contenta fuera de todo eso, y enriqueciéndose a costa de Argentina. Claro está, Urquiza quería anexar Buenos Aires a la Confederación. Si hay que invadirla para eso, se la invade, qué tanto. No hubo mucho éxito en esto de la invasión.

Ni una década va a pasar antes de la batalla de Pavón (1861) donde Buenos Aires derrota finalmente con su ejército a la Confederación y gana así la supremacía que quería. Ahora sí se incorpora al asunto, pero ni soñar que será una provincia más. Jura respetar la consitución _federal_, pero con los deditos cruzados y riéndose scarronamente. Así vuelve el proceso de centralización que estaba en _stand-by_ desde hacía 8 años (Caseros). Pero esto es un modelo federal...

El que gobernaba Buenos Aires por ese entonces era el Brigadier Bartolomé Mitre, y quien escribió por esos días la historia oficial fue... el Brigadier Bartolomé Mitre.
Resulta que Mitre era opositor a Rosas, y como tal tuvo que exiliarse en Uruguay durante su gobierno. Esto me suena que se repitió muchas veces después.
Caído Rosas del caballo, Mitre vuelve y se acomoda bien, dando un impulso importante a la campaña *en contra* de la constitución federal que había. Es por él que todo esto desemboca en la batalla de Pavón. Y él mismo lideraba las tropas bonaerenses.
¿Se entiende por qué decía lo de que tenían los deditos cruzados a la hora de jurar la constitución?

Con semejante herencia no podía esperarse que el resultado fuera algo prístino y transparente, ¿no?.
Y remarco lo de _herencia_, porque ni siquiera fue Mitre el que ideó todo esto, ni Rosas antes que él, ni su predecesor. Estamos hablando de un modelo que está podridamente arruinado desde aquellos tiempos de dominio español, reproducido y aumentado por las sucesivas generaciones que fueron imponiéndolo y llegamos al punto en que nadie sabe de dónde viene la mugre, sólo que está ahí.
Pavón y Caseros son dos calles, Rosas, Mitre, Urquiza y Derqui, otros próceres buenos y de bronce, cada uno con su calle, inmortales en los libros pero si hubieran pdido se acuchillaban los unos a los otros.

Aquellos que no recuerdan el pasado están condenados a repetirlo, dijo Santanaya, y Argentina tiene taaaaaaan poca memoria que esto aplica perfecto.

Hoy simplemente estamos olvidando (repitiendo) al "enano fascista" (Oriana Fallaci) que heredamos de la inmigración italiana (soy descendiente de italianos, a no vver ataques donde no los hay) y que exacerbaron los inmundos "señores de verde" que asesinaron gente durante los ´70, así que no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol.

¿A dónde apunto con tanta palabrería? A que el problema, en definitiva, no está en un presidente, ni en una persona, ni en muchas, ni en un pueblo entero, sino en el modelo desmemoriado que se sigue. Es ese mismo modelo el que concentra el poder en pocas manos (todas de la misma ciudad), centraliza todo en una sola localidad (y es lógico que la mugre, la delincuencia y el hambre también vayan a esa ciudad, ¿no?) y se dice federal mientras es claramente unitario. Con ese doble discurso y sin educación como para que cada quien conozca la historia y saque unas pocas conclusiones, ¿qué más esperar?.

En palabras de Pinti, Argentina es un país eternamente adolescente y nunca va a correr el riesgo de crecer y madurar: Argentina no tiene memoria. Gran verdad.
En palabras mías y como ya dije al principio de esto, existe una Argentina mejor, donde no se roban la pila de diarios, donde no te pasean los tacheros, donde la gente se conoce y se saluda, donde la mugre no abunda... _Sólo_ hay que salir de la capital podrida y soportar su hegemonía sin ser parte de ella.

Por eso, mis queridos chichipíos, a seguir laburando (glpear dos veces las palmas), vermouth con papas fritas y.. Good Show.
Gracias Tato.


----------



## agustinzzz (Ene 17, 2010)

Excelente punto de vista Cacho.
Me quedé pensando con la grase: "Argentina no tiene memoria."
Es cierto eso, porque he escuchado a más de uno decir: "Con Menem podíamos comprar esto y hacer aquello." como diciendo que con él por lo menos se podían comprar algo.
Pasaron 10 años desde que dejó de ser presidente y todavía sigue habiendo vestigios de su mandato.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 17, 2010)

ni siquiera hay que retroceder hasta menem, escucho a la sra. presidenta a veces hablar como si el presidente que estuvo justo antes de ella se apellidase perez, o lopez.

de vez en cuando se le escapa algun comentario como que "el que estuvo antes", o "lo que dejaron los de atras" .
y el que estuvo antes que ella duerme en su cama.


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 17, 2010)

El otro dia escuche a alguien que decia refiriendose a la Sra Mirtha Legrand: Chiquita es el pueblo nos representa a todos!!! Si los gobernantes fueran como ella que bien estariamos!!! Me puse a pensar existen 2 posibilidades: 

*1) O existen unos "pocos" que se deslumbran por esta señora,me refiero a un grupo muy acotado de la alta sociedad que idolatra a una figura como esta,pensando que el pueblo es la clase media que vive en capital o las grandes ciudades del pais

2) O lamentablemente existe gente ignorante (lo digo sin una connotacion despectiva) que forma parte de ese pueblo que esta con la cabeza limitada a causa de el bombardeo de los medios de comunicacion,al punto de no diferenciar a una señora sobervia y con dinero,con un posible gobernante*

Sra "Chiquita" hay cientos de pueblos de la Argentina en los que hay pobreza,pero asi mismo uno deja la bicicleta en un negocio sin candado,vuelve a la hora y todavia esta,no necesariamente tenemos que ir a vivir a Miami!!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 17, 2010)

somos la unica especie que , a pesar de ser una unica especie nos comportamos cada uno de una forma distinta:
unos como ovejas
otros como hienas
otros como buhos
otros como hormigas trabajadoras
otros como pajaros ladrones
etc.etc
etc.

nos armamos por cuenta propia en sociedades de millones de habitantes, nose que bicho hace eso.
cambiamos hace unos pocos miles de años el comportamiento que tuvimos por millones de años.

tratamos de "imitar" ?? a otros bichos que la naturaleza SI DOTO de las caracteristicas adecuadas:
abejas u hormigas, las cuales poseen desde siempre una estructura biologica y social acorde, ya que hay individuos especializados para cada cosa,Y EL FIN COMUN ES EL GRUPO.

nosotros somos todos iguales:
humanos .
simples humanos
monos presumidos.

por otro lado vivimso hacinados en ciudades, lejos de la naturaleza,..........
una vez vi un estudio con simios ,que lso tenian hacinados en jaulas y estos se volvian medio locos, tenian conductas antisociales.

en fin.
es un tema DE ESTUDIO .
y lo triste es que no se estudia realmente y MENOS se busca un interes comun, un interes en poder hacer algo quefuncione a largo plazo..

como conto cacho y diria yo que podria uno incluso retroceder en lahistora mucho, mucho mas : roma se vino a pique , y eso que era una nacion prospera., muy desarrollada para su epoca.
el otro dia hablando con un amigo fuimos remontando un poco de historia:
de como pasamos de la transmision de conocimeintos por medio de el habla (telefono descompuesto y abuso para obtener ventaja,hoy digamso ignorancia) a LA TRANSMISION DE CONOCIMIENTO ESCRITO, si, la escritura, pero siempre el conocimiento FUE PODER.
si yo soy el brujo de el pueblo te engaño , para conseguir comida, para conseguir hembra, para que me teman.
y al principio la escritura fueron libros d eunos pocos.
el oscurantismo y la religion , el "conocimiento" (por llamarlo de algun modo ) seguia siendo poder de unos pocos.

y hubo unaepoca en la cual unos pocos quisieron escribir y crear el conocimiento REAL: la ciencia,ESCRIBIR VERDAD,no mentiras, escribir y enseñar.
a unos cuantos quemaron.
al final prevalecieron.
pero eso fue recien ayer.

y siempre los poderosos (papas, reyes, etc) estuvieron adelante de el pueblo, por varios pasos.

es logico pensar que la cosa no cambio grandemente, solo cambio la epoca, antes te quemaban en una hoguera en la plaza a la vista de todos.
hoy simplemente "desapareces" a la vista de todos o apareces muerto y los culpables ni idea y asi servis de ejemplo (julio lopez,cabezas, etc.)

por eso , pretender que somos cada uno de nosotros conocedores de la verdad, pretender que cada uno de nosotros tiene el poder.
que cada uno de nosotros esta parado en un lugar desde donde es capaz de ver TODA la escena.
ES un error.
la gente comun no es la culpable.

somos gente comun.
hormiguitas trabajadoras.


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 17, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Quizá esto traiga un poco de malestar entre algunos, pero... ¿Por qué dice "Argentinos" el Negro Oro, cuando quiere decir "porteños"?
> Hay una Argentina mejor, sólo que no está en Buenos Aires, así que no se ve.
> Cuando se habla de "el pueblo" se está hablando de los que acampan frente al congreso. "El fervor popular" está en la Plaza de Mayo, y "la voluntad de la Nación" es lo que se decide ahí, por esa casa de color rosa.
> 
> ...



Siempre dije que la argentina son tres paises muy diferentes entre si:
      el pais de "La Ciudad Autonoma De Buenos Aires"
      el pais de "La Provincia de Buenos Aires"
      el pais de "El interior"

Son tres paises totalmente diferentes entre si que conparten la constitucion y algunas leyes.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 17, 2010)

hoy...rcein mirando la Tv veo en un noticiero de esos que ponen camaras para investigar.

lo que contare no es de argentina solo, es de el mundo , y hace rato que lo veia venir.
muestra un poco o bastante como es la gente de diversa y tambien como las ciudades y su forma de vivir "anormal" esta creando todo tipo de cosas.

hace años que pensaba:
que pasaria si mañana hay que juzgar a un joven que mato a una familia cuando intentaba robarle??
y resulta que ese joven (un criminal antisocial, etc, etc) desde que nacio sufrio vejaciones, falta de amor, abusos, educacion de la peor, ejemplos y presiones de lo peor.
¿ quien lo juzga?
que haces si se te planta y te dice:
yo no tuve ni un cuarto de posibilidad de nada, esa era mi vida, ¿ quien me va a juzgar? 
quien ??
si nadie me ayudo jamas.

bueno, hoy ,veo en la Tv algo mas sencillo:
los periodistas seguian a unos chicos de 5 años aprox. que pedian en la calle, en el tren.
la madre estaba ahi , medio escondida.
dice ella:
"no tengo otra, no tengo trabajo, tengo que mandarlos a pedir.
y ahi nomas los manda a la calle mientras ella se queda oculta en un costado.
dice tambien :
la policia a vecs me dice que si me ven mandando a lso chicos a pedir me los van a sacar.
((( pero ni la policia ni la sociedad hacen nada)))).

y ahi va, con las camaras d eun noticiero atras, los chicos a recorrer la calle pidiendo.

asi crecen, cada uno con una excusa bajo el brazo.
una excusa que todos aceptan.
una excusa harto ridicula pero que funciona, en un mundo ridiculo.

en que pais no tenes un politico que fabrica bombas atomicas u otras y se justifica diciendo que es por la paz.
o que pide ayuda humanitaria y le mandan millones y no llega nada.
cuantas mujeres se casan solo para ver que le sacan luego al marido ?? 

no es un tema de la argentina, es un tema de el mundo:
uno cede lugar a las mentiras , a las excusas ridiculas, a dejar que el mal entre y cuando te das cuenta..........perdiste.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 17, 2010)

Es que caemos en lo del enano facho...

Hay dos posturas que se alternan sin solución de continuidad en este país (y digo "este país" desde Nueva Zelanda hablando de Argentina). La una es el fascismo fácil, recalcitrante e ignorante que todo lo penetra. La otra es la reacción opuesta e igualmente peligrosa de justificarlo todo e ignorar responsabilidades.

Todo eso se teje de manera tal que siempre hay un culpable al que habrá que castigar, pero invariablemente será un perejil o alguien del exterior (la parte facha) o el pobre empresario al que no se puede castigar porque no hace más que acomodarse en esta realidad, y así evadir impuestos no es malo. Ya mirarnos el ombligo es una tarea demasiado grande para los argentinos. Si nuestra sociedad margina, rechaza y empuja a la delincuencia a ciertos grupos, entonces es lógico esperar que esa gente termine delinquiendo.
Hecho eso, o son unos pobres emergentes a los que no hay que castigar por ser simplemente producto de esta sociedad o son unos delincuentes de la peor calaña a los que habría que matar. Alternativamente se dan las dos opciones, con más frecuencia la última.
Ahora, apuntar al perejil (el caquito que roba para comrar paco, por ejemplo) y abrir fuego no soluciona nada. El problema de fondo no se trata, y no sólo eso, sino que se aumenta.

El problema no pasa por cómo reprimir y castigar sino por cómo prevenir. Y caemos en cuestiones de educación y cultura de nuevo. Y de sociedad inmediatamente después.
El concepto de que "distinto es malo" está más que arraigado en nuestro país, y se aplica a cada paso. "Ese es un cabecita negra", "los paraguas nos están invadiendo", "guarda con ese que es p*to" y la lista sigue _ad nauseam_.
Argentina no es racista, te dicen en la escuela. Pero se olvidan d edecirte que no lo es porque ya mató a todos los negros que había. Recién un ciento de años después se repobló de gente "no europea". Llegan a la capital los "negritos del interior", "los coreanos", "los bolitas"... No sé qué harán "esos" por acá, ensuciando la pulcra ciudad de la rubia señora Legrand, ¿no?. Bueno, ella es de Santa Fé y demasiado rubia no es sin la tintura.

Despreciemos al distinto, al pobre, al que no tiene algo o al que no puede alguna cosa. Ese alguien se va a creiar incubando cierto odio hacia quienes lo marginan y en la primera oportunidad que tenga va a devolverlo. Es lógico. Pero hay que castigarlo, meterle bala y asunto olvidado, ¿no?
Mejor meterle un pupitre y un pizarrón adelante, y no sólo a ese que delinquió, sino también a la basura "Macri style", a la bosta de Palermo y a la "sociedad biempensante" que se autoproclama dueña de las verdades que han de ser y custodia de los destinos de la sociedad. Si hay miseria intelectual, que no se note. Y si es de la otra, menos que menos.

Ah... Es que importa la apariencia... La apariencia de Buenos Aires, y nada más.
Si se inunda Belgrano es una tragedia nacional. Si se inunda Tartagal... Bueno, mándenles unos colchones y ellos se arreglan, total están acostumbrados...
Si sopla un viento fuerte en la Capital y se cae un árbol en el medio de Libertador, agarrate, que sale en todos los noticieros. Si se cortan las vías de comunicación de media provincia de Catamarca... ¿Qué importa?
Falta un poco más de educación para poder separar la paja del trigo, para poder hacer media reflexión sobre los políticos, el pueblo, el modelo, el rumbo en general, la sociedad... y sigue la lista.

Mirarse el ombligo no es fácil. Es más fácil decir que la culpa es del FMI, de los negritos que fuman paco, de Redrado, de Me*em o de Manuelita, que se fue a París la muy desgraciada y se llevó los ahorros. Y no la hicieron volver ni con el tortugo. Llora Pehuajó.
Mirar la gestión de un político, hacer un análisis somero de la realidad que se implanta, analizar el destino de esa plata que curiosamente se raja para Suiza (costumbre fea que tiene la guita, che)... No... Mejor que la culpa sea del negrito ese. O del Juez Griesa, que sí que es malo, che.
Y si se institucionaliza, mejor para los políticos y peor para el país. Para lograr esto sólo hace falta un pueblo bruto, que es más fácil de dominar. Y de convencer.

Alpargatas sí, libros no. Así estamos.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 18, 2010)

Caballeros, tengo que hablar sinceramente con ustedes los argentinos, no los ofendo al contrario: Los ALABO.....Me he hecho amigo de muchos argentinos y son muy buenas personas, son claros y bondadosos en muchos aspectos cuando necesito ayuda, se que ellos pasan por momentos dificiles pero siguen su forma de ser por un rumbo fijo......algo que no se ve en muchas culturas.......

En mi pais (debo decir la verdad: somos unos malditos hipocritas: CHILE) los adolescentes prefieren acostarse y tener sexo que estudiar para conseguir un futuro...En el extranjero nos conocen como Ladrones y no es mentira, yo quiero cambiar a mi pais, hacer que la gente piense en el futuro y no el el plagio, quiero que adolescentes como yo tengan un buen destino y trabajen en ves de robar...

QUEREMOS CAMBIAR A NUESTRO PAIS!!!!   creo que eso hace que argentina y chile sean hermanos de corazon, incluyendo claro a toda latinoamerica: somos hermanos!!!! debemos darnos cuenta de ello!!!!!


----------



## Dario (Ene 18, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> En mi pais (debo decir la verdad: somos unos malditos hipocritas: CHILE) los adolescentes prefieren acostarse y tener sexo que estudiar para conseguir un futuro...


 

Que cosa mas parecida a la de los adolecentes cordobeses... ...que triste... no te preocupes hermano, esto viene por la falta de disiplina... y pensar que yo me quejaba cuando cuando tenia 16 porque me ponian limites... no saben cuanto agradezco a mis padres el haber hecho todo lo posible por que fuera un tipo educado. de verdad que lo agradezco y añoro esos tiempos en que todos los que hoy tenemos 30 teniamos miedo de desobedecer...
perdon si me puse nostalgico.
saludosss


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 18, 2010)

D@rio dijo:


> Que cosa mas parecida a la de los adolecentes cordobeses... ...que triste... no te preocupes hermano, esto viene por la falta de disiplina... y pensar que yo me quejaba cuando cuando tenia 16 porque me ponian limites... no saben cuanto agradezco a mis padres el haber hecho todo lo posible por que fuera un tipo educado. de verdad que lo agradezco y añoro esos tiempos en que todos los que hoy tenemos 30 teniamos miedo de desobedecer...
> perdon si me puse nostalgico.
> saludosss


 

Yo tengo 17 y quiero seguir un gran futuro, me dicen que estoy loco por que NO ME DIVIERTO como la gente pero yo se que sere un triunfador en mi vida......En restricciones, es lo mejor para adolescentes (aunque no tan exagerado) por que hay que admitir que la mayoria de los jovenes hacen estupideces (como aqui en chile), gracias D@rio por contarlo, espero que los que lean esto lo consideren como una verdad y no una lesera tonta.....................saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ene 18, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> los adolescentes prefieren acostarse y tener sexo que estudiar para conseguir un futuro...


Lo raro es que no fuera así...


----------



## Dario (Ene 18, 2010)

eso es parte de lo que explica el hecho de que el pais este como esta.
si los hombres argentinos auyaramos o valaramos cuando queremos tener sexo, las grandes urbes serian un lugar inhabitable ya que al parecer ocupamos un 90% de nuestras horas a pensar en el sexo y el otro 10% a pensar en el futbol. 
esa es mi conclusion.
si tan solo dedicaramos un poquito, aunque sea un 1% a pensar no solo en nuestra situacion, sinó tambien a pensar en como solucionarla, estariamos saliendo adelante. tener sexo no debe ser nuestra razon de existir y vivir, para eso hay mucho tiempo.
saludosss


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 18, 2010)

Vas a tener relaciones sexuales?
El Gobierno te facilita los preservativos.

¿Ya las tuviste?
El Gobierno te ofrece la píldora del día después.

¿Te has quedado embarazada?
El Gobierno garantiza el aborto.

Pero tuviste el niño?
El Gobierno te regala $ 180 por CHICO

Estás desempleado?
El Gobierno te paga por estarlo.

Eres vago y no te gusta trabajar?
El Gobierno te concede el ALGÚN PLANCITO de subsistencia a cambio de un voto.

AHORA... PROBA con ESTUDIAR, TRABAJAR, PRODUCIR... A VER QUÉ OCURRE !!!
EL GOBIERNO TE SUBE LOS IMPUESTOS PARA PAGAR TODO LO ANTERIOR

De una forma u otra contribuimos para que se siga fomentando 
el clientelismo y la vagancia.
_____________________________________________________________________
La vagancia tambien existe,si una persona llenara de dinero a cada habitante de la Argentina el problema va a persistir,esto es un problema cultural que se solucionara a largo plazo,en este pais puede faltar el trabajo pero a veces son prioridad tener las zapatillas de $ 500 pesos,ese es un problema grave que solo la educacion puede solucionar y que aunque cambien los gobiernos va a ser a muy largo plazo. Hay municipios en los que se les paga un sueldo de $ 1000 pesos a un grupo grande de personas para hacer una pequeña veredita,mientras dos trabajan y los demas toman mate y comen galletitas,estas cosas son muy comunes en el conurbano bonaerense,la idea es tener mucho sexo (sin cuidarse obvio) total cuando llegue a los 7 hijos el estado me da $ 1000 y si tenes un marido le da algun plan de trabajo NO productivo para que todos vivan felices y coman perdices!!


----------



## diego_z (Ene 18, 2010)

Hernan83 dijo:


> en este pais puede faltar el trabajo


 
no coincido con vos , aca sobra el trabajo , se a perdido totalmente la ideologia del trabajo , si salis a buscar un tipo para hacer algo no encontras a nadie , todo eso es porque estan pagos , a los que mandan no les conviene que el argentino piense , les conviene pagarles 4 años para tener un voto seguro y volver a ganar , yo no se si recuerdan hace unos años cuando se desato el quilombo del campo el pais estaba en la calle cada cual con sus motivos , y la presidenta desayunaba no se en que pais pagando hasta 200 dolares por eso , estamos todos locos !!! no les calienta un corno! estoy plenamente seguro que mas de uno de los que cobra esos planes esta leyendo y se caga de risa , fijense un claro ejemplo , un tipo tiene medianamente donde desmayarse pero se lo rompe todo el dia para tenerlo mientras gente esta sentada en la sombra descansando de dormir , el que no tiene le dice al otro dame un peso vos tenes, pero el otro tiene porque se calienta por tenerlo


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 18, 2010)

Si quizas me exprese mal en eso,trabajo si que hay,lo demas coincido con vos diego_z


----------



## crimson (Ene 18, 2010)

Hace poco escuché al Padre Farinello que contaba la mala experiencia que tuvo con una carpintería que armó en su barrio. Le donaron las máquinas, consiguió el material y obtuvo varios encargos de trabajo. El problema fue que los pibes a los que estaba destinada, en vez de entrar a las 8 de la mañana venían a las 10, a las 10,30 ponían cumbia, a las 10,45 pintaba una birra y a las 11 desaparecían. Terminó trabajando con gente de más de 50, que conservaba de mejores épocas la cultura del trabajo, que se perdió cuando empezaron los "planes". Había un amigo en el barrio que era un vago y borracho ..._¡Pero no con tu plata...! decía siempre. El tema era que laburaba en el ferrocarril, antes de Carlos I por supuesto. Junto con él (lo veía siempre en la estación Constitución) había un montón de personajes, pero todos cumplían horario y hacían algo. Luego salta el escándalo ¡el ferrocarril dá déficit! Pero hoy en día también y no dá trabajo a tanta gente, hay que bancar al ferrocarril y a los planes (hace poco lo ví a este pibe y vive de uno). Resultó saliendo más caro y se perdió la cultura del trabajo (o por lo menos de cumplir horario). Saludos C


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 19, 2010)

Voy a hacer algunas acotaciones dirigidas a usuarios particulares sobre el tema:-

-*Bebeto*: no comparto tu idea sobre "el campo", pues lo que vimos en el 2008 protestando en nombre "del campo" no es otra cosa que una aristocracia que se aferra a sus ganancias (¿recuerdan eso de las "*retenciones a la exportación*"? Luego se hablaba de "retenciones a secas)

-*KaedusElectroRaik*:no te enamores de las sociedad argetina ni desdeñes asi a la sociedad chilena. Si vos considerás tan mal a la sociedad chilena (lo haces con unas simplificaciones que asustan),  te debo avisar que los argentinos, aplicando el mismo analisis tuyo (y del video), somos tan zo**tes como tus compatriotas.Y no te confies de tu futuro: vos podes terminal muy mal lo mismo que cualquiera de nosotros, por mas estudios que tengas.¿Pensas que si todos estudiamos y trabajamos mucho, vamos a llegar a un lugar digno? .*No : algunos triunfarán y otros se quedarán afuera*.

-*D@rio*: Dijiste:"añoro esos tiempos en que todos los que hoy tenemos 30 teniamos *miedo de desobedecer*..." *Si la ética pasa por el miedo, no hay cambio posible*.Por otro lado, ¿los adolescentes cordobeses? ¿No estas puntualizando demasiado?

-*Hernan83*:¿A vos te parece que el Estado proporcione *gratis* preservativos, pildoras, la posibilidad de aborto, etc *es clientelismo politico*?
¿*Y pensás que con $1000 podés criar ocho hijos*?¿*Y que los que no trabajan es porque son vagos*? Pues NO: A la mayoria de los "vagos" *no les dan oportunida*d de cambiar su realidad. Con $1000 no alcanza para uno (menos para nueve).Y está* perfecto *que el Estado proporcione anticonceptivos, pildoras, y la posibilidad del aborto ante determinadas *situaciones muy particulares*.

*Ahora, algunos comentarios  del vide*o:  

1- La delincuencia:"...donde los delincuentes tienen más derechos que las víctimas..." Esto depende de *quien* sea el delincuente.Además, la frase es un llamado a la *"mano dura"*

2- "....donde la impunidad es un hábito..." ¿Es un llamado a la justica por mano propia?

3- "...mejor soy yo como persona,a pesar que ayer compré discos y ropa trucha..."
¿Quieren que compremos CDs carisimos a las discográficas, que no pagan sino monedas a los artistas,y reservando la *"cultura" *a quienes puedan pagarla?¿y que compremos ropas carísimas a marcas multinacionales que recurren a la violacion sistemática de todos (TODOS) los derechos humanos de sus trabajadores (¿o deberia decir esclavos?)? Un ejemplo:http://alakontra.blogspot.com/2009/07/abusos-multinacionales.html

4 - "¿Qué necesitamos, que vuelva la dictadura militar para que nos haga cumplir la ley por la fuerza por medio del terror y del miedo?
A ver si entiendo: los milicos lindos y buenos vinieron a hacer obedecer las leyes, y se les fue un poquito la mano porque nosotros eramos muy torcidos y rebeldes y subversivos, y debian restaurar esa moral tan sabia que nunca debió abandonarse, anterior a nuestro accionar.¿es eso?
¿O debo recordar que nuestro amados militares accionaron bajo la coordinación estadounidense, en gran parte de Latinoamérica, buscando dos grandes objetivos:
-*La instauración del neoliberalismo *en su más pura expresión, en un ambiente que le era hostil *mediante la represion y el miedo* (cabe decirlo: *esto NO se explica en las escuelas*)
-La *purga* de la sociedad de elementos "subversivos" (cualquier persona o elemento filosofico, cultural, educacional, etc, de caracter revolucionario, de cambio) formando así la actual sociedad.
Todo esto, mediante la *VIOLACION SISTEMATICA DE TODOS LOS DERECHOS HUMANOS*.Me llama la atencion que otros usuarios no hayan advertido esto.

5 - "Necesitamos algo más inteligente que cacerolazos, paros o piqueteros que corten nuestras calles y rutas." Claro: ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente. Considero a los cacerolazos como una expresión de la clase media reacionaria, *pero* *si los trabajadores **no hacen paros*  y *los piqueteros **no cortan calles* (no recuerdo que hayan cortado rutas, si lo han hecho los "del campo"). *¿QUIEN LES DA BOLA?*

6 - "...Asi viajes a Europa, a Estados Unidos, o a China, siempre llavarás a Argentina dentro tuyo..." 
¿Asi que Europa, Estados Unidos y China son ejemplos a seguir?:
- *Europa*: los paises mas reconocidos del continente europeo lo hicieron CONQUISTANDO, SAQUEANDO, y ESCLAVIZANDO a *todo* lo que hoy llamamos "paises subdesarrollados".
- *Estados Unidos*: ah, si... ese pais"de la libertad" que DISCRIMINA, PROPICIA GOLPES DE ESTADO, INVADE, TORTURA prisioneros de guerra, y es el *unico* que lanzó bombas atómicas sobre civiles. 
- *China*: ¿Simpatizan con los comunistas?¿ O acaso es que el régimen chino degeneró en *otra bazofia capitalista* como Japon, EEUU o Europa, y por eso lo tienen en cuenta?Me inclino mas por lo segundo.

*Mi conclusión: el /los que hicieron este video son unos HIJOS DE P**A*(por supuesto, cualquiera que encuentre un insulto o calificativo mas adecuado a nuestra época, y menos cargado de prejuicios "obsoletos", hagamelo saber.Gracias)

Y una última reflexion:Nuestro trabajo, eso de *"la cultura del trabajo"*, ¿Hace mas grandes a nuestros paises?  ¿O abulta el bolsillo de políticos corruptos? ¿O hace mas grande el capital de los grandes empresarios y banqueros, con la complicidad de los anteriores? Eso, cada uno deberá considerarlo muy seriamente, asi como su posicíon , su moral y sus responsabilidades en este problema, no en Argentina sino en *TODO EL MUNDO*



PD: tal vez consideren que este hilo ha desatado mi furia. Tienen razón


----------



## Franco_80 (Ene 19, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> 1- La delincuencia:"...donde los delincuentes tienen más derechos que las víctimas..." Esto depende de *quien* sea el delincuente.Además, la frase es un llamado a la *"mano dura"*


No creo que sea un llamado a mano dura si no a que se aplique la ley como debe ser.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> 2- "....donde la impunidad es un hábito..." ¿Es un llamado a la justica por mano propia?


No, solo quiere decir lo que dice: que la impunidad es un hábito, o vos decís que es solo una sensación????



alejandrow999 dijo:


> 3- "...mejor soy yo como persona,a pesar que ayer compré discos y ropa trucha..."
> ¿Quieren que compremos CDs carisimos a las discográficas, que no pagan sino monedas a los artistas,y reservando la *"cultura" *a quienes puedan pagarla?¿y que compremos ropas carísimas a marcas multinacionales que recurren a la violacion sistemática de todos (TODOS) los derechos humanos de sus trabajadores (¿o deberia decir esclavos?)? Un ejemplo:http://alakontra.blogspot.com/2009/07/abusos-multinacionales.html


 
Excusas para quedarse tranquilo haciendo lo que no se debe.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> 4 - "¿Qué necesitamos, que vuelva la dictadura militar para que nos haga cumplir la ley por la fuerza por medio del terror y del miedo?
> A ver si entiendo: los milicos lindos y buenos vinieron a hacer obedecer las leyes, y se les fue un poquito la mano porque nosotros eramos muy torcidos y rebeldes y subversivos, y debian restaurar esa moral tan sabia que nunca debió abandonarse, anterior a nuestro accionar.¿es eso?
> ¿O debo recordar que nuestro amados militares accionaron bajo la coordinación estadounidense, en gran parte de Latinoamérica, buscando dos grandes objetivos:
> -*La instauración del neoliberalismo *en su más pura expresión, en un ambiente que le era hostil *mediante la represion y el miedo* (cabe decirlo: *esto NO se explica en las escuelas*)
> ...


 
En ningun momento se pide que vuelvan los militares.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> 5 - "Necesitamos algo más inteligente que cacerolazos, paros o piqueteros que corten nuestras calles y rutas." Claro: ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente. Considero a los cacerolazos como una expresión de la clase media reacionaria, *pero* *si los trabajadores **no hacen paros* y *los piqueteros **no cortan calles* (no recuerdo que hayan cortado rutas, si lo han hecho los "del campo"). *¿QUIEN LES DA BOLA?*


 
Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 19, 2010)

Mira te explico un poco lo que dije *alejandrow999* tengo gente muy de cerca que recorre barios muy pobres del conurbano,e incluso gente conocida que esta en la parte social,bueno OBVIO que $ 1000 no alcanzan para 8 hijos,ni para 7,ni 6,ni 5,etc. Pero te puedo recontra asegurar que hay gente que con eso y los planes sociales se conforma. Hay que darles ese dinero pero aparte *hay que darles educacion* te puedo asegurar que hay mucha gente que no trabaja por vagancia!!! La persona que no tiene trabajo hace lo que sea,corta el pasto,junta carton,compra semillas y hace una quinta,lo que sea!! pero dignamente para alimentar a su familia.
Esta lleno de gente que cobra planes sociales y se levanta a las 10 de la mañana y se compra una cerveza y asi pasa el dia!! Lo que te digo es asi!! La educacion crea la cultura del trabajo. Nadie esta diciendo que prohiban tener determinada cantidad de hijos. No se en donde vivis ( no te lo digo de manera burlona eh!) pero no sabes la cantidad de gente que se alivia al llegar al 7mo hijo para cobrar los $ 1000! Aunque sepa que no alcance para nada! *Hay tipos que se creen muy pillos porque te venden 8 monedas de un peso y te dan un alfajor!!!* Lo triste es que la gente se deje llevar por el puntero politico que es un Sr. que trabaja en la municipalidad,que aunque sea un ignorante esta catalogado como tal,dando un ejemplo muy claro,en Jose C. Paz hay un Sr puntero politico que anda en un VW Vento,recoriendo los barrios como un "mesias" para beneficio propio.
Respecto a la cantidad de hijos,es comun en los barrios pobres a familias muy numerosas que lamenteblemente en situacion precaria,como es comun ser madre a los 15,para eso esta la educacion,aunque seguramente ese hijo tenga un padre ausente,porque quizas no se hizo cargo o porque esta preso!!! Creo que los medios de comunicacion fomentan que la gente no piense,que lo importante sea tener unas buenas zapatillas,que se imprescindible tener el celular de ultima generacion,que tengas una buena ropa de marca y muy cara.
Creo que la formacion de una persona viene desde su hogar,de sus padres,es una memoria que copia todo lo bueno y lo malo,pero sin educacion esto no cambia.


----------



## Dario (Ene 19, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> -*D@rio*: Dijiste:"añoro esos tiempos en que todos los que hoy tenemos 30 teniamos *miedo de desobedecer*..." *Si la ética pasa por el miedo, no hay cambio posible*.Por otro lado, ¿los adolescentes cordobeses? ¿No estas puntualizando demasiado?


si, es verdad, teniamos miedo a desobedecer porque sabiamos que si haciamos algo mal nos ponian en penitencia. en camio hoy los chicos hacen cualquier cosa y sus padres los apañan y si vos hablas con el padre del chico porque te rompio un vidrio, te rayo el auto o te tira piedras, te quieren cantar a trompadas.
lo que pasa es que los argentinos hemos quedado traumados con los milicos hasta el punto en que confundimos autoridad con autoritarismo y terrorismo de estado.
y con respecto a los adolecentes cordobeses, tenes razon, me equivoque... es en todas partes.


alejandrow999 dijo:


> 5 - "Necesitamos algo más inteligente que cacerolazos, paros o piqueteros que corten nuestras calles y rutas." Claro: ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente. Considero a los cacerolazos como una expresión de la clase media reacionaria, *pero* *si los trabajadores **no hacen paros* y *los piqueteros **no cortan calles* (no recuerdo que hayan cortado rutas, si lo han hecho los "del campo"). *¿QUIEN LES DA BOLA?*


yo creo que ese metodo no sirve ni servira jamas. ¿o acaso alguno de los politicos que nos mataban de hambre se fue despues del cacerolazo?
nooo, al contrario hasta monumento le hicieron a alfonsin por ejemplo 


alejandrow999 dijo:


> Y una última reflexion:Nuestro trabajo, eso de *"la cultura del trabajo"*, ¿Hace mas grandes a nuestros paises? ¿O abulta el bolsillo de políticos corruptos? ¿O hace mas grande el capital de los grandes empresarios y banqueros, con la complicidad de los anteriores? Eso, cada uno deberá considerarlo muy seriamente, asi como su posicíon , su moral y sus responsabilidades en este problema, no en Argentina sino en *TODO EL MUNDO*


yo creo que si bien nuestros gobernantes no son lo mejor, tenemos que trabajar para poder hacer que el pais crezca ya que ningun pais existe sin esfuerzo de su gente.
y si no trabajas, ¿de que vivis? ¿con que mandas a tus hijos al colegio? ¿con que mantenes a tu familia?
ah, me olvidaba, con respecto a la ropa trucha por ejemplo: ¿te pusiste a pensar en la cantidad de gente que trabaja en condiciones infrahumanas y de esclavitud para que nos podamos calzar un par de nike´s de 30 pesos y una remera narrow de 10 pesos? yo no defiendo a las grandes empresas, porque tanto las grandes empresas, como las truchas hacen exactamente lo mismo nada mas que a un precio distinto y cuando digo *exactamente lo mismo, *me refiero al trato con sus empleados. es una lastima que los gobiernos no hagan nada al respecto.
saludoss


----------



## fernandob (Ene 19, 2010)

hola muchachos, estas ultimas respuestas , largas y explicadas me dan vs cosas.

1 -- es interesante leerlos, por que veo QUE PIENSAN , sus observaciones son de gente despierta y correctas segun lo veo yo.

2--- las *diferencias de opiniones* no deberian hacerlso enervar, puesto que en algunas de las observaciones y discrepancias no es que uno tenga la razon y el otro no.
no es asi.
es que la diversidad de situaciones en el ser humano es tan amplia que da para casi infinitas situaciones.

3 -- la cosa sale bien si se siguen mostrando opiniones y explicaciones de lo que ve y siente cada uno , ssin ofender a nadie en particular y sin querer cerrarse a una sola posicion.

es verdad que 1000 $ no alcanza para nada, es verdad tambien que hay gente que es conformista, tambien que hay quienes mandan a sus hijos a pedir y viven de un plan mas otro plan, tambien que YA HAY un monton de familias "educadas" asi , ... ¿ que hacer ?? los matamos ???
pocas cosas en el ser humano son blanco o megro.
el ser humano tuerce todo, como dice el refran "hecha la ley hecha la trampa" las acciones de el ser humano se modifican continuamente , se adaptan , para mejor y para peor, segun quien lo mire.

se pone interesante leerlos.
ya ven lo complejo de el asunto, y que no es tan "simple" como pintaba el primer post.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++. 





			
				D@rio dijo:
			
		

> alejandrow999 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


baja un cambio dario, lo que dice alejandro es verdad,y lo que decis vos tambien, saca las ofensas y vos ale no te calentes, asi se puede seguir por buen camino.
todo esto demuestra que el problema es MUY COMPLEJO, como queres analizarlo ???
microscopicamente o macroscopicamente ??
micro: tenes la vision de cada individuo..........cada uno es distinto.
macro ??? el pais crece o no crece???

un pais de gente trabajadora queres ??
veamos en la historia:
las piramides, la gran muralla china, tantas otras.
fueron hechas por pueblos de gente trabajadora....
upa.....que habran opinado los miles y millones de esclavos .

que es lo que quieren ??

es mas, mira lo complejo que es el ser humano y las sociedades que en seguida en este post de este foro ya personas inteligentes empiezan a los cascotazos y a diferenciarse en vez de buscar puntos comunes o descubrir lo complejo que es.

atenti.........cuidado.....ojito con esa droga interna.ese bicho que tnemso dentro que nos hace competir, que nos hace querer tener razon, que nos hace irnos a un bando (aunque no haya bandos) es la parte animal nuestra, antes de escribir aca haganse un te de tilo, escribanlo en el word.
todos caemos, siempre, YO TENGO LA RAZON, el otro es un boludo, todos caemos.
y asi somos como somos.
y asi unos pocos vivos nos manejan, ni necesitan separarnos, eso lo hacemos solos.
ACA somos electronicus pensantus, no politicos, veamos al homo brutus interno y controlemoslo.


tranqui........a pensar....que es un tema interesante.


----------



## Dario (Ene 19, 2010)

mis disculpas para *alejandrow999*  se me salio la cadena jeje... 
tenes razon fer... mejor envez de bajar cambios paro el auto y me bajo de esta dicusion porque sino caigo en la trampa que dije en otro post. *a los politicos les combiene mantenernos divididos.*  mejor me sigo ocupando de los post que solo tratan de electronica jeje  nos vemos en otro post
saludosss


----------



## electrodan (Ene 19, 2010)

Es cierto, al ver la cosa como un todo te das cuenta de que las relaciones humanas a nivel macroscópico son bastante complejas. Tanto así, que no creo que todos los políticos tengan una misma actitud, eso me parece que es simplificar demasiado.


----------



## agustinzzz (Ene 19, 2010)

D@rio dijo:
			
		

> lo que pasa es que los argentinos hemos quedado traumados con los milicos hasta el punto en que confundimos autoridad con autoritarismo y terrorismo de estado.



Eso es muy cierto. En la Argentina si dices: "Estoy a favor de los militares" (los actuales, no los de antes...) te dicen golpista, violador de derechos humanos, etc.
En todos los países del mundo existe la milicia y en muchos de ellos ser militar es un orgullo.
Yo, a pesar de no hacerla, estoy a favor de que vuelva la "colimba". Creo que cuando dejó de ser obligatoria fue cuando se produjo el punto de quiebre, llegando a la sociedad actual.



			
				alejandrow999 dijo:
			
		

> 5 - "Necesitamos algo más inteligente que cacerolazos, paros o piqueteros que corten nuestras calles y rutas." Claro: ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente. Considero a los cacerolazos como una expresión de la clase media reacionaria, pero si los trabajadores no hacen paros y los piqueteros no cortan calles (no recuerdo que hayan cortado rutas, si lo han hecho los "del campo"). ¿QUIEN LES DA BOLA?



El cacerolazo espontáneo que se produjo en el gobierno de De la Rúa, fue masivo porque la gente se dio cuenta que le estaban privando el uso de su propio dinero.
En cuanto a los piquetes, se convirtieron en una forma típica de protesta. Ya no causa impacto.
El único impacto que produce es sobre la gente trabajadora, esa gente que intenta salir adelante trabajando 8 hs por día o más para llevar el pan a su casa.
Digo yo: "¿Por qué no van a hacer piquete a la puerta de la legislatura?", si ese es el lugar en el que se toman las desiciones, no es en la calle...



			
				alejandrow999 dijo:
			
		

> -Hernan83:¿A vos te parece que el Estado proporcione gratis preservativos, pildoras, la posibilidad de aborto, etc es clientelismo politico?
> ¿Y pensás que con $1000 podés criar ocho hijos?¿Y que los que no trabajan es porque son vagos? Pues NO: A la mayoria de los "vagos" no les dan oportunidad de cambiar su realidad. Con $1000 no alcanza para uno (menos para nueve).Y está perfecto que el Estado proporcione anticonceptivos, pildoras, y la posibilidad del aborto ante determinadas situaciones muy particulares.



La asignación universal por hijo es claramente una forma de comprar votos.
¿Por qué? Porque antes de que se dé esa asignación, las familias con 8 hijos vivían igual, les faltaba alimento, ropa, etc.
¿O alguien notó un decenso en la cantidad de robos y chicos en la calle? Yo al menos no.

A mí creer, la solución es muy compleja pero realizable, no es imposible. A largo plazo quizás, pero tampoco demasiado.


----------



## luis saldy (Ene 19, 2010)

me parece q*ue* si el problema no son los presidente(que asi lo creo) esta es mi pocision 
tambien somos nosotros en conclucion la comunidad entrara no la humanidad de por si es corrupta ya que ninguna persana es perfecta en algunos es mas marcado este aspecto en otros pasa por desapercivido pero en fin y al cabo nosotros como comunidad no ayudamos y los presidentes tampoco ya q*ue* los mismos ladrones matan y salen a las calles y los mismos policias salen a pedir comida como si pidieran agua sin pagar 1 solo peso cuando alguien de nosotros llamamos al 911 o no resivimos respuesta o somos engañados con la tipica ya mandamos al movil pero en fin y a l cavo para poder finalizar el mundo es asi porqeu todos somos asi (repito esta es mi postura) opinene q*ue* esta bueno el tema asi nos enteramos q*ue* se opinan de las personas


----------



## Cacho (Ene 19, 2010)

Lindo punto al que se está llegando...

Ahora estamos en la típica posición dual que se nos inculca en el país desde chiquitos.
En lógica esto se llama "falso dilema" y es una de las falacias (mentiras) argumentativas más usadas. Siempre se nos dijo que había que ser de Boca o de River. Siempre se nos dijo que había plata para salud o para educación, que se podían arreglar los trenes o las rutas... Radicales o peronistas, o una punta, o la otra.

La realidad es que esa dualidad tan marcada ni es dualidad, ni debería marcarse tanto.
Puede que no te guste el futbol, o que no te guste lo suficiente como para hacerte hincha de ningún equipo, o puede que seas fanático de Flandria. ¿Y qué?

El simple hecho de dividir a "la gilada" (esos somos nosotros) hace que nos ocupemos de lo que dice y hace un fulano tan fulano como vos y yo. Que si Castells corta la Avenida del Pirulín, que si Maradona tiene o no tiene razón, si Tinelli dijo o no dijo...
Todo se convierte en tema nacional de primer orden y sale Fort a opinar, porque es Fort y hay que escucharlo.
Eso se sigue con atención, cada quien conoce los dos bandos que se forman, toma partido, escucha argumentos, lo ve en la tele (aunque no quiera), lo discute con alguien... Pero ¿cuántos tienen una opinión formada y fundada sobre la Ley de los Glaciares? ¿Cuántos conocen los argumentos del veto presidencial a esa ley?
¿Quién conoce el detalle del presupuesto 2010?

Criticar desde afuera a la política no sólo es fácil: También es lindo. Entender el juego de control que plantea ya no es tan fácil, y mucho menos es lindo.

Toda la estructura se basa en que la gente no se de cuenta de qué ni cómo se hace la maniobra, y eso se logra muy fácilmente si se llega a embrutecer al pueblo.
Lo polarizamos un poco primero, les sacamos un tanto de educación después... dejamos que pasen 20 o 30 años, que la camada de hijos de estos primeros embrutecidos reciban la educación "que queremos que merezcan"... Y ya estamos listos.

Si nos fijamos en el post este y en las discusiones políticas en general, lo que se discute son las formas y no el fondo. Apuntar a algo tan serio como el problema en sí es ya demasiado, parece ser la premisa.

El culpable ha de ser el pueblo o los gobernantes, que si se paga el vencimiento de deuda con fondos del BCRA o no... Son cuestiones de forma. 
¿El fondo? ¿Que si la deuda es legítima o no? No... El fondo es qué pasó con los miles y miles de millones que se nos prestaron y dónde están. Pero de eso no hay que hablar.

Que si los milicos fueron una basura nefasta para el país o si fueron algo bueno es otra discusión de forma. ¿Fondo? Quién se benefició con todo eso.

Si alguien quiere una opinión al respecto, los verdeoliva esos bien podrían estar ya hechos aceite, adentro de una prensa todos juntitos (bueno, en un calabozo feo, en realidad). Si alguien piensa lo contrario, perfecto, que los defienda y está en todo su derecho. 
La cosa es que hoy se los juzga por las aberraciones que han hecho con los desaparecidos, los torturados, los hijos de los prisioneros (y me parece perfecto que se los juzgue), pero nadie los juzga por las atrocidades que hicieron a nivel de políticas económicas, por ejemplo. "Deme dos" no era el nombre de un programa de TV, sino el destino de mucha plata que esos mismos infames tomaban como préstamo internacional. Y terminaba de nuevo inyectada en el mercado de quienes nos la prestaban y principalmente en manos de los Macri, los Noble y los grandes amigos del poder, que tampoco serán jamás juzgados por los suizos de los suizos, amén.
Tampoco se juzgue por estos desgobiernos a los funcionarios democráticos, habría de decir la ley. Y mucho menos habrán de recordarse sus acciones.

Hoy se discute que si reservas sí o si reservas no, que si el presupuesto esto o lo otro, que si es o no legítima, que si los milicos buenos o malos, que la teoría de los dos demonios o el terrorismo de estado; todo esto no está mal, pero llegar al fondo no... eso ya es mucho.
Que si "la Capital" o "el Interior", que si Boca o River... Hay que buscar un poco más atrás de la fachada para encontrar el origen del asunto y con un poco de suerte tratarlo y darle una solución, pero para eso hacen falta, indefectiblemente, educación, memoria, análisis y no caer en los principios de la propaganda.

Leer esta biografía y este artículo (sobre todo este punto) ayuda a comprender mi punto. El tipo habrá sido la basura que fue, pero no puede negársele la genialidad en el manejo de masas.
Cualquier similitud entre eso y la realidad actual es... ¿pura coincidencia?

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 21, 2010)

Como primera medida, me conviene aclarar algo: mi furia *NO ES contra los miembros del foro* que opinaron previamente. Pero sí es contra este video,  el cual observo como *una simple propaganda  (pésimamente intencionada) que esencialmente llama a mantener la misma sociedad, sus mismas contradicciones, las mismas desigualdades, las mismas estructuras de poder… pero con **buenos modales*. También observé algunas opiniones que recurren a *conceptos sumamente peligrosos* sobre el trabajo, la sociedad, el crimen, etc. Y consideré que no los debía dejar pasar inadvertidos (aunque tampoco les respondí a todos). Ahora, con la respuesta de algunas de las partes aludidas en mi planteo, puedo retomar el tema con más parsimonia y *tratar de aclarar* algunas de mis objeciones y puntos de vista. Y aprovecho para agradecer a *fernandob* su mediación (esto es, poner paños fríos al debate). Y *D@rio*: no hace falta que te vayas “al mazo” así.

Dicho todo esto, *vuelvo “a la carga”*, aprovechando *las mismas frases* extraídas textualmente del sermón de González Oro (mejor dicho: leído por Oro):

1-	





> "...donde los delincuentes tienen más derechos que las víctimas..."


2-	





> "....donde la impunidad es un hábito..."



Insisto con esto.
"....donde la impunidad es un hábito..." 
Aquí, se mezclan irresponsablemente la *mezquindad *de ciertos sectores de la sociedad (recomiendo releer a  *fernandob* y *cacho*), con la *administración de la justicia*, lo cual es derecho y deber exclusivo del Estado (o sea, sólo el Estado puede administrar justicia).Que quiero decir: con eso de que  "....donde la impunidad es un hábito..."  está culpando a toda la sociedad. Y ahí advierto sobre la justicia por mano propia.

"...donde los delincuentes tienen más derechos que las víctimas..." Cuidado con esto. Esta frase inocentona, por llamarla de algún modo, es muy utilizada principalmente por nuestros *“modelos de persona” *(Legrand , Tinelli, Jait, Giménez….) que piden el “El que mata tiene que morir”, “Hay que reprimir”, y otras frases célebres. Luego es difundida a los ocho vientos por los *mercenarios de la información* (alias “periodistas independientes”, o “periodistas” a secas) que acompañan estos pensamientos utópicos con las “noticias” de quinceañeros armados, villeros que “manejan” las drogas, y el último secuestro extorsivo del momento, para luego ser repetida por gran parte de la *clase media *bienpensante (derecha y humana) que aspira a ser como ellos (como Marcelo, como Susana, como Mirtha), que luego mira a los milicos actuando lindo y bonito en canal 13.A esto me refiero con la mano dura. *Que con la excusa de la inseguridad, la policía haga desmanes mayores a los que ya hace.*
Por otro lado, con esto sospecho que con l*a excusa de hacer justicia*, cuando suceda un crimen grave (secuestros, violaciones, o similares) las fuerzas policiales *recurran a encerrar a cualquiera *(preferentemente de clases mas bajas), sin juicio ni garantías de nada (porque claro, los “culpables” tienen que ir a la cárcel).Para poner un ejemplo (real): Hace algunos meses en Chile pusieron en marcha la “ley Antiterrorismo” con la excusa de que antes había muchas trabas legales para el accionar de las fuerzas de seguridad. Lo primero que hicieron éstas (¿Carabineros?) fue encerrar a unos líderes mapuches.

3 - 





> "...mejor soy yo como persona, a pesar que ayer compré discos y ropa trucha..."


Acá observo, en primera medida, un llamado a hacer “lo correcto”, “lo que se debe hacer”: *comprar ropas y CD’s originales*. Mi descargo lo hice en el comentario anterior, pero recibo una objeción al mismo no menor: *el origen y fabricación de la ropa trucha (D@rio)*. Hay aquí, de todos modos, un buen punto para el consenso: podemos evitar el consumo de ropas de marcas grandes,  así como sus equivalentes truchos (esto es, evitar las zapatillas Nike de $500 y evitar las baratijas que dicen Nike). Vamos a una tienda cualquiera y seleccionamos prendas y calzados de precios módicos  de marcas preferentemente locales y tal vez poco reconocidas. Parece ser una solución razonable, pero no desvanece del todo una duda: ¿Bajo qué condiciones se fabrican?
En cuanto a la *música* (se extiende a las películas y los juegos): Si debemos defender nuestros recursos (nuestro dinero, que a menudo es escaso), regalarlos así a las grandes compañías discográficas es algo *inadmisible*. Considero muy preferible estas opciones:
  - Comprar audios y pelis truchos, 
  - Recurrir a Internet (redes P2P, sitios de almacenamiento de archivos), aunque acá aparecen las los monopolios telefónicos
  - Reservarse a escuchar la radio, ver TV (de aire: es gratuita) y manejarse con lo que tenemos ya (naturalmente, no podemos esperar mucha diversidad de contenido desde los medios privados, por mas que sea gratis: más audiencia, más valen las publicidades, más dinero para los integrantes de la SIP).
  - Comprar material original solamente a las bandas pequeñas, con discográficas chicas o auto producidas. 

4 - 





> "¿Qué necesitamos, que vuelva la dictadura militar para que *nos haga cumplir la ley* por la fuerza por medio del terror y del miedo?”


La frase se explica sola. Tal vez no sea un llamado a los milicos,  pero sí *es una mentira descarada *(¿De qué ley está hablando? Recuerdo que abolieron la Constitución Nacional Argentina)
En cuanto a la buena influencia de nuestras gloriosas Fuerzas Armadas y de seguridad sobre nuestras sociedades, quiero contar tres pequeñas anécdotas y “lo que me dijo una gitana”:
-	Esa vez (allá lejos, en el ’94)  en que *los militares “bailaron” a un tal Omar Carrasco*, que apenas ingresaba a la army. Su cadáver apareció un mes después. Y fue uno de los motivos que promovieron la abolición del servicio militar obligatorio. Parece que fue hace mucho, pero a comienzos del actual milenio, muy cada tanto se hablaba de *nuevos bailes* a los reclutas en diferentes fuerzas. Ya no es un tema usual.
-	Los militares abandonaron el poder en el año 1983.  A partir de ahí, se empezó a hablar de los sucedido, y a condenar de forma mas o menos abierta al pasado régimen, aunque normalmente de forma parcial (me refiero a las políticas económicas y sociales a las cuales aludí con el término “neoliberalismo”. También hay que recordar las omisiones y complicidades de la Conadep, Alfonsin, y Menem, con sus leyes “punto final” y “obediencia debida”.Y también el apoyo de gran parte de la sociedad, por ejemplo durante la “guerra” de Malvinas). *Sin embargo,  hasta el año 2003, seguían exhibiéndose retratos de los máximos exponentes del “Proceso de Reorganización Nacional” *(creo que era en el Colegio Militar) cuando el recientemente electo señor “Montonero” (perdón: Presidente) Kirchner ordenó bajarlos. 
-	Si todo lo anterior parece muy lejano, y que los tiempos de los golpes de estado son cosa del pasado, recordemos el *“Pijama Party” *que le hicieron a *Manuel Zelaya* cuando pretendió hacer un referéndum para cambiar la Constitución Nacional de Honduras. Y ya que estoy, pregunto: ¿Sigue acorralado en la Embajada de Brasil?
-	(lo de la gitana). Hay rumores de *un futuro golpe en Paraguay* *para derrocar al presidente Lugo*, donde resaltan dos sectores: el vicepresidente, y la Oposición, que pretende hacerle un juicio político (nosotros no tenemos qué envidiar: tenemos a Cobos); y los militares, aunque Lugo cambió las figuritas de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas.
¿Que pretendo decir con todo esto? Primero, Las Fuerzas Armadas de Latinoamérica *son muy homogéneas* (las excepciones son poquísimas). Segundo, *su influencia es nefasta.*



Dejaré de lado (por el momento) el problema de las manifestaciones públicas. Es un punto complicado.


Y arremeto nuevamente con *el problema de los “vagos”*, porque creo que se confunden algunos conceptos. Porque más allá de que existan vagos (en todos lados los hay)  encuentro tres aspectos importantes, que *no deben obviarse*:
1 – Los “planes trabajar” implementados durante la Dinastía Duhalde ,  consistían en $150 mensuales, por 20hs de trabajo semanales (recuerdo que en el 2001,con pleno 1peso=1dolar, $150 no servían de nada. Para colmo, apenas sube Duhalde a principios del 2002, la moneda es devaluada rápidamente, para luego aparecer un fuerte proceso inflacionario. Por las dudas: no defiendo el “1 a  1”). *No era un  incentivo a la vagancia, sino una forma de  explotación*. 
2 – *Nuestra mano de obra tiene un precio* (en nuestras sociedades todo lo tiene) y es requerida en mayor o menor medida según nuestra situación social, nuestros antecedentes penales, nuestro situación familiar, nuestros estudios, nuestras experiencias laborales.¿A dónde apunto? Mientras nosotros podemos considerarnos mano de obra calificada en uno u otro campo, la mano de obra de gran parte de la humanidad, en lo referente al mercado laboral, *NO VALE NADA*: mano de obra analfabeta, sin experiencias laborales corroborables por el Estado ni las empresas, con montones de hijos a sostener, a menudo hambrientos y enfermos, tal vez con problemas de adicción…. Significa que si nosotros nos ganamos la vida con 6 u 8 horas de trabajo, esas personas no se la gana ni siquiera trabajando las 24hs. 
3 – *Las presiones (de todo tipo) que soportan las clases más bajas de la sociedad nada tienen que ver con las presiones que soportamos nosotros*. Mientras nosotros podemos amargarnos porque estamos cortos de efectivo para pagar los impuestos y servicios, o nos deja nuestra novia, o nos comemos un piquete cuando regresamos a casa (son ejemplos), esta otra gente suele estar en casas precarias (o sin techo), comiendo día por medio,  con trabajos precarios o sin ellos, con enfermedades curables y/o evitables… *¿No les estamos exigiendo demasiado?*


Por supuesto, esto no solo se pone bueno, sino que además recién comienza.

Saludos.

PD: pretendí dar una respuesta más completa, por eso tardé tanto en responder.Pero sencillamente mi respuesta se alargaría mucho más (aún)


----------



## fernandob (Ene 21, 2010)

son conceptos y puntos de vista interesantes.

lo qu equisiera remarcar, y se refiere a el tema de los politicos y los MILITARES es algo sencillo, diria obvio.

ya estamso viendo que el ser humano es algo "dificil" , cada uno tira para su lado, esta lleno de gente buena (segun quien las mire) ygente mala (tambien segun quien las mire.

lo de presidentes y politicos jodidos, ladrones y HDP ya lo hemso visto, es mas que obvio que el poder corrompe, y que el sistema actual es como trepar una cuesta de mierda: solo a pocas personas les gusta realizar dicho evento, a los sinverguenzas.

el tema es que en algun momento se habla de los MILITARES, de carrera y tambien "pseudo militares" como chavez o tambien hussein.

el asunto es que son PERSONAS, si, simples personas, como nosotros (gente comun y egoista) y como los politicos civiles (reverendos HDP) pero la diferencia es que esta gente no estudio ........
*yoga:* quizas querrian arreglar todo haciendonos hacer yoga.
*ni bonsai:* querrian que todos nos desestresemos haciendo bonsais.
*ni psicologia* : quizas tatarian de comprender a cada grupo para darle una solucion .
*ni ingenieria:* buscarian hacer obras, analizar el problema. 
ni ciencias solciales, ni humanisticas.........
etc.
etc.


no, estudiaron MILICIA, o quizas, como dije , no estudiaron mucho de eso pero si son fanas de rambo y de el autoritarismo, por autoritarismo me refiero a como siempre:
YO MANDO y el resto obedece.

entonces, creo que cae de maduro que gente que se metio en milicia, por que le gustaba milicia y estudio estructura de milicos, bueno cuando se les de poder , y un problema a solucionar, si encima recordamso que son PERSONAS, humanos, corruptibles, faciles de tentar, irritables cuando las cosas no salen como ellos quieren.

bueno, pues........¿ que politica tomaran ??

comprension ??
analisis y estudio??
consulta a la gente capacitada para evaluar soluciones??

o seguiran simplemente su educacion y gusto:
1 -- a las armas
2---amigo a mi lado.
enemigo al paredon.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

la gente es lo que es.
para mi cada persona debe hacer lo que sabe, en lo que se especializo.
no estoy de acuerdo en poner al mando de un pais a personas que se metieron a estudiar milicia.
(aunque si estoy de acuerdo d emandar a los politicos al frente de cualquier guerra   )

tenes un problema de inundaciones:
llama a un ingeniero acorde.

tenes un problema de salud: 
llama a las facu de medicina y a los medicos.

tenes un problema de saneamiento : llama a las facu . y gente que estudio eso.

y no como suelen hacer que los politicos (ingenieros en corrupcion) se meten en todo.

LUEGO viene lo que ya hablamos:
las estructuras, que deberian ir SOLUCIONANDO PROBLEMAS, desnredando lios.
y las existentes solo hacen mas lios.

por que como dije ya todo lo manejan sinverguenzas, no la gente acorde.
para eso hay carreras.


hoy es todo un revoltijo, yo miro la TV y no creo EN NADA, si la presidenta tien razon en pagar la deuda o se esta robando todo.
o si combos y el otro tienen razon o estan jodiendo .

y asi esta todo :
un revoltijo.
total
y ya nadie sabe que es verdad, por que vos o yo no podemso estar en todas, saber de ingenieria en inundaciones, de politica exterior, de todo.

y como se arregla todo:
TODO 
simple.
desenmascarando a el sinverguenza y castigandolo.
inhibiendo el arma que usa el sinverguenza:

LA MENTIRA.

cada tipo en un rganismo publico que quiera decir algo o hacer algo, cada cargo importante o debate se reliza con detectores de mentiras diseñados y controlados por las universidades.

sinverguenza que miente:
comida de tiburones.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 21, 2010)

mm.... Pero si realizamos tu última "sugerencia", ¿que control tenemos sobre la honestidad de las autoridades universitarias?Y si fuese un poder corrupto, ¿como lo engañaríamos?

Y recuerdo, que la politica, según una de sus definiciones, es "El arte de gobernar". Entonces, el político *debe  guiar a toda una sociedad*, compuesta por sectores muy diversos, con ideas, creencias y objetivos muy diferentes entre sí,(a veces insalvables): marca el rumbo (o eso creemos) coordinando a todas las fuerzas sociales que pueda , para bien o para mal (me acuerdo de tu metáfora del avión). 

De paso, me acuerdo también de que incluso *los* *anarquistas,* ( los cuales originalmente pretendían abolir el Estado y también la propiedad privada simultáneamente) *han implementado una especie de gobierno* (cuando pudieron: España, Ucrania). De *los comunistas* se puede decir lo mismo (la formación de un nuevo Estado, que acabe con las contradicciones de clase, y luego se autodesarme), aunque *el objetivo final era el mismo*.

Es lo que se me viene a la mente: siempre aparece un *liderazgo* en el seno de una sociedad, incluso en las más "primitivas".

Saludos.

PD: (También me acuerdo del "libro" "*El Mundo del Futuro*" escrito por un tal Hammerlite Dupuy. Analizaba aspectos sociales, tecnológicos, políticos, etc, para llegar a la conclusión de que *el hombre no puede goberna*r, y por lo tanto, *el que tenia que gobernar era :¡¡¡Jesus!!!*. Entonces desvariaba con lecturas sobre porfecias, sueños, y descripciones de la Nueva Jerusalén. Creo que se explica solo)


----------



## electroandres (Ene 21, 2010)

Para mi, que puede ser que no tenga mucha idea de la vida por mis 16 años de edad, la culpa MAS grande la tienen los politico, burocratyas, chantas y estsfadores, resumiedo, los HDP. Remarco el mas ya que todos somos culpables,pero no llego a entender como, por ejemplo, los K aumentaron su patrimonio en un no se cuanto % en solo 4 o 5 años... para mi q eso no lo ganan con la presidencia, los impuestos que pagamos se van a algun lado, no les parece?
En todos lados hay gente buena y mala... linda y fea... DISTINTAS!!!
No nos comparemos con otros paises señores, hagamos lo mejor posible sin ver a los demas, antes de mirar a los demas hay que mirarse uno mismo... no nos comparemos ni con europa ni eeuu ni con nadie, somo ARGENTINA, somos distintos... lo unico que tenemos que hacer es mejorar, nada mas.
Esta es mi humilde opinion, si les parece que en algo estoy errado haganme saber


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 21, 2010)

bueno *electroandrés*: en buena medida tenés razon.... pero tampoco nos podemos aislar del resto del mundo, y muchisimo menos de los otros países de Latinoamérica.  Al fin y al cabo, compartimos fronteras, lengua, parte de la cultura, intereses, recursos de todo tipo... pero concuerdo con que el paso previo a todo es la visión interior (de uno mismo).
en fin...

En cuanto a la edad, hay gente de 40 (o más) que no sabe donde está parada, asi que tener 16 no es una limitación.

Saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 22, 2010)

Una cosa bien clara t tengo q decir *alejandrow999*, cuando me refiero a que en mmi pais no hay reglas o que nos estamos hundiendo, lo hago para q mas miembros (no solo a chilenos) si no a toda latinoamerica piensen y reflexionen de lo que sucede con la sociedad actual, y que nos unamos para mejorarla, hacerla entender de lo q esta sucediendo.... """"ASI HACEMOS QUE TODOS NOS UNAMOS Y NO NOS LUCHEMOS Y CRITIQUEMOS COMO LO HEMOS HECHO POR MUCHOS AÑOS""""


----------



## fernandob (Ene 22, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> En cuanto a la edad, hay gente de 40 (o más) que no sabe donde está parada, asi que tener 16 no es una limitación.
> 
> Saludos.


 
tener 16 años es un regalo !!!!!!!!!
la vida nos va a limitar siempre, cuando vencemos unos limites encontramso otros.
pero 16 años !!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhh.........que hermoso.
flaco, no leas mas nada de este foro, ignora lso problemas, mama y papa se ocupan.
cuanto quisiera yo.
12 , mejor que 16.
¿ quien era el que cantaba ese lindo tema que decia:
yo queria ser mayor.........y al final cambia y dice :
ya no quiero ser mayor, ,,,,,,,,,,.....
casi no lo recuerdo , pero era muy lindo y sabio.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> mm.... Pero si realizamos tu última "sugerencia", ¿que control tenemos sobre la honestidad de las autoridades universitarias?Y si fuese un poder corrupto, ¿como lo engañaríamos?
> 
> Y recuerdo, que la politica, según una de sus definiciones, es "El arte de gobernar". Entonces, el político *debe guiar a toda una sociedad*, compuesta por sectores muy diversos, con ideas, creencias y objetivos muy diferentes entre sí,(a veces insalvables): marca el rumbo (o eso creemos) coordinando a todas las fuerzas sociales que pueda , para bien o para mal (me acuerdo de tu metáfora del avión).
> 
> ...


 
hola, no voy a entrar en detalles, pero hay algo que si es claro:
si ves una maquina que NO FUNCIONA veras de analizarla y tratar de arreglarla.
en esto , pareceria que nadie trata.

ahora si , voy a una idea o intento de arreglarla.
1 -- lo mas importante es no creerse el salvador, si a mi me nombran presidente de el mundo para arreglar todo lo primero que haria es no tratar de ser yo el que tenga "la solucion".
lo correcto es darle lugar a lso que saben.

2 -- hay un analisis muy sencillo que una vez hice:

se ponen 2 pizarrones.

en uno se escriben todos lso defectos o cosas que hacen que funcione mal la cosa, haremso un ejemplo de gobernantes e n una estructura de gobierno.

PIZARRON 1 las cosas malas (M de mala) :

M-1--- pocos con mucho poder
M-2--- que se perpetuen en el poder (muchos años) 
M-3 --- que lleguen al poder sin estudios o examenes 
M--4--- que manejan dinero y se hacen ricos
M--5--- no impunidad por tener un cargo publico 
M--6---que acomodan a sus amigos.


luego , en el otro pizarron simplemente ponemso lo contrario, asi , sin demasiado analisis, si una cosa es mala veremso si la otra es buena......y tambien SI ES FACTIBLE DE REALIZAR.

B--1 -- mucha gente en el poder, seria , digamso el poder distribuido, o mas bien que nadie tenga mucho poder.
B--2--- 1 o 2 años en un cargo publico y JAMAS DE NUEVO. 
B--3--- para llegar al cargo publico debe ser alguien capacitado , o elegido por sus dotes.
B--4---no puedan manejar dinero. 
B--5-- que los que vienen en la nueva tanda le puedan , o mas bien deban hacer una auditoria a lso anteriores, es mas, trabajo publico, a la vista, que cualquier ciudadano pueda controlar.


en fin, con este simple ejercicio se logro , por medio de invertir las cosas una idea de que seria quizas mas correcto.
si yo se que tratar de vivir con la cabeza bajo el agua no funciona, pues, probemos con la cabeza fuera d eel agua.
es obvio que todos quienes estan hoy dia ROBANDO y acomodados en el poder diran que esto es una imbecilidad, por que quien ya esta comodo no le gustara que le muevan el piso.

yo acepto que una sociedad es como una gan empresa, y debe ser organizada y dirigida, pero ya vimos hasta el hartazgo que lo que esta no va.

me diran que (punto 1 ) mucha gente en el poder ????
y solo 1 o 2 años y nunca mas ?????

parece al servicio militar, no ?? si, pero lo llamaria servicio civil.
en el cual cada ciudadano debe servir a su nacion un determinado tiempo, si estudiaste medicina serviras y ayudaras en esa area, si estudiaste otra cosa serviras en lo que  mas util seas.
la epoca d eterminar lso estudios es buena, por que uno ha adquirido conocimientos.
quien se ocupara ??
vos , yo , tus hijos, mis hijos........todos.
asi que no es "ningun acomodado".
sueldos altos ??
no , es servicio .
robar , coimas, arreglos??
no, por que al terminar el año o 2 a lo mucho quedan por ley afuera, y se ocupa otro grupo y jamas podran volver a ocupar cargos cpublicos, con lo cual el arreglo, la impunidad se vuelven dificiles.

en fin.
no se.
no digo que sea facil sacar a NERON de el trono, ni a sus secuaces.
solo digo que un neron , sentado en un trono , no funciona muy bien , no es la estructura de una sociedad la cual queremso llamar futurista par abien.

no digo que y sepa como arrglarla, solo digo que las ideas salen de la gente no corrupta, de la gente que piensa, de la gente que acepta ideas sanas .......
la ultima gente con la cual podia analizar temas, buscar soluciones en forma grupal fue en la secundaria y en la facu.
hermosa inocencia la de juventud seria ?????

no se.
yo buscaria por ahi.

un saludo


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 27, 2010)

odio a esos planes porque en verdad no ayudan a nadie. Provengo de una familia humilde y mi viejo salio adelante con esfuerzo, cuando era chico no era mas que un simple albañil y ahora esta jubilado gracias a los aportes que hiso voluntariamente. Siempre rechaso esos plane y estuvo en contra de esas "LIMOSNAS" politicas. Y no me salgan con que falta trabajo, mi padrastro hace dos años cambio 4 veces de trabajo en 8 mese y solo lo hiso porque no le gustaban, ahora es encargado de una textil, y eso que nadie lo ayudo yno termino el secundario, asi que no me vengan con eso del trabajo porque trabajo hay, eso si solo para el que este dispuesto a trabajar.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 27, 2010)

*sebitronic*:¿tu padrastro trabaja "en negro"?Si no terminó el secundario, el trabajo "en blanco" (trabajo reconocido por el Estado) no está a su alcance.Es por ley.
Y trabajo hay: lo que hay que ver es si es trabajo estable ( no "periodos de prueba"), salubre, bien remunerado... o si es trabajar por trabajar.Eso varía mucho.

Saludos


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 27, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> *sebitronic*:¿tu padrastro trabaja "en negro"?Si no terminó el secundario, el trabajo "en blanco" (trabajo reconocido por el Estado) no está a su alcance.Es por ley.
> Y trabajo hay: lo que hay que ver es si es trabajo estable ( no "periodos de prueba"), salubre, bien remunerado... o si es trabajar por trabajar.Eso varía mucho.
> 
> Saludos



cinseramente no se, en cuanto llegue le pregunto. Eso si obra social tiene y mis hermanitos tambien (medios hermanos) y hasta cobra por la escolaridad del mas grande (tiene 7 años)


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 12, 2010)

disculpen mi mala palabra amigos foristas y hermanos argentinos, pero no hay nada mas pe***udo que punzar que Menem no nos robo, que De La Rúa no era inútil, y que Dualde no es mafioso, mucha mentira hay en esto del patriotismo argentino, del respeto por el prójimo, y bla bla bla. en lo que tiene razón el video es que la culpa es del pueblo argentino, somos nosotros, miles y miles de ciudadanos totalmente ignorantes, hundidos en basura y corrupción los que elegimos a Menem, De La Rua y al matrimonio K. culpa de los codiciosos y vagos maestros de escuelas que son parte de un sistema de educación pésimo que solamente hace alumnos mediocres y por lo tanto ciudadanos mediocres. soy argentino, pero no me enorgullezco de serlo, de que muera gente por desnutrición,  que mueran laburantes por robarle un par de zapatillas. yo como un gil trabajo de lunes a sabados pintando casas y cada vez soy mas pobre mientras Menem goza de su fortuna. no se como hay gente que defiende a este país, pero bueno, este es solo mi punto de vista.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 12, 2010)

disculpa, pero lo de que lso presidentes no han honrado ni su  juramento ni su investidura y se dejaron seducir por el poder , convirtiendose en personas despreciables estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos .
pero lo de la bronca por los maestros.........no lo comprendo , me pinta algun resentimiento personal, podrias aclararlo asi me despejas dudas.

saludos y gracias.

PD: yo no me siento mal por ser argentino, quizas si por ser humano, pero por ser argentino , no.


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 12, 2010)

fernandob, te explico mi descontento por los de los maestros. me parece que lo que hacen los maestros (con excepción de algunos ovio) es atontarte con idioteses como por ejemplo si no sabes hacer este problema de matematicas no vas a poder vivir, yo nunca supe matematicas y estoy vivo. no te explican el por que del país, no te dicen que hubo un señor llamado juan domingo Peron que se apodero de los sindicatos que para ese entonces eran anarquistas y creo el facilismo y la ideología del no hago nada total no me van a  hechar, que un día un hombre llamado Lopez Rega forma la triple a. que mas tarde Isabelita se fue en helicóptero de la casa rosada, que Videla, Galtieri y compañía causaron 30.000 desaparecidos, etc. eso en las escuelas no se enseña, puedo seguir con estos datos todo el día porque es la historia argentina, y eso no se aprende en los "templos del saber" a cualquier pibe de entre 15 y 25 años le podes preguntar cualquier cosa de las que te mencione y no lo van a saber y eso es porque en las escuelas se tendría que enseñar como materia fundamental. no es un resentimiento, es querer que la siguiente generación tenga la oportunidad que yo no tuve de aprender.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 14, 2010)

hola, no te tenes que embarullar con eso.
yo pense que tuviste un problema particular.
hay profesores HDP que abusan de su cargo, hay , hubo y habra. .

mira, te contare algo que es real por que tengo variso docentes cerca:
son personas comunes.
laburantes
que hacen lo que se les dice, sino se quedan sin trabajo.

si queres cambiar el programa que dicta el gobierno te hechan (varios escuche que les paso, y eso que ni tocaban politica).
el gobierno hace eso, la iglesia en las escuelas religiosas tambien .

son personas comunes los docentess.

lo que mencionas es POLITICA, ni que hablar si se meten, ¿ por que la familia no lo habla?? , el ser humano es muy complejo, ccada uno tiene su vision, y si le cambias lo que "creen que vieron" tenes lios.

otro dia te cuento lo que hoy viven los docentes en escuelas publicas:
chicos que van solo por que sino no comen.
chicos golpeados de padres brutos e ignorantes , y si te metes tenes lios, la direccion no apoya ni se mete .
chicos remaleducados que vienen de familias asi, prepotentes, que si la profesora se pone exigente para que aprendan y estudien sabes que hacen esos pibes ???
acusan a la profesora de ser mala o de abusar , y asi los padres van y arman lio.
padres que arman lio por que su hijo tiene bajas notas.
y la profesora es un pan de Dios , y la tratan como mierda (visto y confirmado) .

y la direccion ?
ahi te cuento:

como el gobierno quiere que en las estadisticas figure que el plan nacional de educacion va ok entonces aproba a todos.
no se te ocurra poner bajas notas, sino las madres enfrentan a los profesores, y la direccion los reprende (a los profesores).

lo primero antes de emprender una batalla es identificar correctamente a tu enemigo


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 14, 2010)

tenes toda la razón, un profesor mio me dice siempre "yo tengo que hacer lo que me mandan de arriba porque sino me rajan a  la m***da, si fuera por mi la educación seria muy diferente" ¿pero vale mas un sueldo que el futuro del país? en las mayoría de las familias eso no se habla, tenes razón, pero ¿no tendría que haber un lugar en donde si se hable? y ojo que prefiero la educación que se da en argentina y no la que se da en estados unidos por ejemplo. vos le preguntas a cualquiera de mis amigos que paso el 25 de mayo y te juro por dios que no saben, y no estoy exagerando, enserio no saben, esto es preocupante, ya me esta dando por las b***s esto de que se estén arreglando el flequillo todo el dia, de que mi salón de clases se dividan en chetos, negros y neutros, donde los negros se odian con lo chetos y toda la misma historia de siempre, bol***ses sin sentido, y ni hablar de lectura, no leen un libro ni a punta de pistola, y hay compañeros mios que leen como un nene de tercer grado, repito, no estoy mintiendo ni exagerando, si no me creen busquen un aula cualquiera con chicos de 5to año y pregunten quien era Allan Poe. igual es un placer poder cambiar ideas con alguien para variar


----------



## fernandob (Feb 15, 2010)

hola, fijate que puse que lso docentes son:

*personas comunes.*

con eso quise decir mucho:
quise decir que todos los grupos humanos son iguales.
que es muy interesante ( y triste) estudiar el comportamiento humano, aunque sea por hooby .

agrupa a lso padres y mira su comportamiento .
agrupa a lso alumnos y mira su comportamiento .
agrupa a los docentes y mira su comportamiento .
y asi con el grupo que quieras....
solo por curiosidad.



pones en una parte que "algo deberian hacer " .quien ?? los docentes ??
por que no los alumnos ?? 
o las madres de esos alumnos ????
vos mismo pones como se comportan los mismos pibes , que se supone son "lso beneficiarios" .

la mediocridad es facil de plantar en el ser humano, crece rapido.
analiza estas cosas para no caer vos o cualquiera en eso.

hay muchos errores como culpar a el otro:
"es el pais que merecemos "
o 
"la culpa la tenemso nosotros " 
o 
"no es de nadie".


al ser humano le falta mucho aun, como sociedad.
quien queres que se ocupe???
las madres que son uas estupidas que no controlan mas que si el hijo se saco buena nota, aunque luego en la casa no lee nada??
delia ??
KK??
el tema de manipular la educacion, los medios y tantas cosas viene desde la antiguedad.

hacer que nos peleemos y nos hecehemso la culpa entre nosotros tambien :
"la culpa es de los docentes "
imaginate que vos sos pintor, y el trabajo de pintura te lo paga el estado, por que es un trabajo de "importancia nacional" , pero el estado no le importa, o son chantas que por algun motivo quieren que este todo mal.
que hacen ??
no pagan a los pintores o les sacan derechos.
si el pintor no pinta escuelas , hospitales o lo que haga falta entonces el gobierno (que es quien tiene el microfono) sale diciendo que lso pintores son vagos y golpistas, y que si no se pinta es por culpa d e ellos.
asi enfrentan a la gente.
de esa maravillosa forma el gobierno, al cual le pagamos por hacer las cosas se lava las manos de todo, el no tiene la culpa de nada por nada dividido nada.
la culpa es de los grupos.......
si no pintas sos un traidor.
asi que tenes que pintar aunque el sueldo no te alcance para nada.
o aunque veas como la educacion se deteriora.
no podes quejarte.
aunque no haya recursos en las escuelas.

y la gente cae..
y cae.....

los maestros deberian ganar bien........si la educacion se considerase importante.
y deberia haber programas buenos, y control , con lo cual un maestro malo simplemente seria descartado.

los maestros son obreros , como todos .
manipulables.


ahora, si los miramos de a uno , hay buenos, hay malos, hay depravados, hay quienes se dedican con el corazon, hay cansados, hay quienes abusan de su autoridad...........
como dije:
son personas.

de neuvo: *antes de tirar el tiro identifiquen bien al enemigo.* 



un saludo


----------



## sebitronic (Feb 15, 2010)

> 3- "...mejor soy yo como persona,a pesar que ayer compré discos y ropa trucha..."
> ¿Quieren que compremos CDs carisimos a las discográficas, que no pagan sino monedas a los artistas,y reservando la "cultura" a quienes puedan pagarla?¿y que compremos ropas carísimas a marcas multinacionales que recurren a la violacion sistemática de todos (TODOS) los derechos humanos de sus trabajadores (¿o deberia decir esclavos?)? Un ejemplo:http://alakontra.blogspot.com/2009/0...acionales.html




Esto me parece una animalada, con todo el respeto que merece, no se si te habrás enterado que las discográficas ya no apuestan a nuevos artista por miedo a que la piratería no los vuelva rentables, que es algo lógico de entender ya que cualquier persona o sociedad vela por su patrimonio, o lo de la ropa reconocida, si no podes acceder a ella simplemente compra otra marca de menor precio, ¿que te pensas que a la ropa pirata la hacen trabajadores con sueldos en blanco? lo único que cambia es que los esclavos son latinos no asiáticos.


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 15, 2010)

si todo bien son personas nadie dice que no, ovio que las madres tienen que explicarle esas cosas a sus hijos, pero hay un realidad, no lo hacen, si le vas a tener miedo al rechazo popular mejor estudia para contador, o abogado u otra cosa. igual que si sos medico, vos tenes un deber y en este caso el deber del docente es enseñar. el estado no te da nada, al sueldo de los maestros lo pagas vos, tu vecino y el otro vecino cuando pagas los impuestos. asi que eso de que el estado da algo es mentira. los maestros no tienen que ganar mucho ni poco sino igual que cualquiera, si por ejemplo mi patrón hoy no me paga voy a  tirar un balde de pintura a la casa del que tengo que pintar para arruinarle la casa? un medico no puede dejar de curarle la fiebre a un chico solo porque el estado no le paga, caso real, pasa acá en mi ciudad. tienen que ir al hospital igual, todos los días si o si. se quienes son los docentes, no son mis enemigos, son solo una pobre manga de burgueses que abusan de su poder y decir yo no trabajo mas si no me dan tanta plata. conocí muchos maestros que son solo meros ignorantes que tienen un titulo, caso de los  policías, son unos pobres peregiles con placa y un arma. yo veo a los maestros como adiestradores de ignorantes y formadores de estupidos despreocupadas por la actualidad del país en donde viven. no se cuantos años tengas vos ni hace cuanto que terminaste tus estudios, yo estudio y se lo que es la educación hoy en día, se quienes son los que "me enseñan" y se que saben menos que yo, no porque yo sea un genio, sino porque ellos solo saben lo que aprendieron en un libro, te suena la canción "y tube muchos maestros de que aprender, solo conocian su ciencia y el deber, nunca nadie me dijo una verdad, siempre el miedo fuen tonto" ? sui generis.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Sebitronic:*
- Lo de la ropa: D@rio advirtió lo mismo que vos, y estamos de acuerdo. Cuando yo escribí  eso , lo hice pensando en la ropa original de grandes marcas, no en la trucha. Pues en el video se hace hincapié en la ropa trucha. Yo tomé esto como una promoción de la ropa original de grandes marcas. Igual ya había rectificado antes.
- Lo de la música: lo que digo es que a las discográficas , las radios, las emisoras de TV... A todos ellos lo único que le importa es el dinero, las ganancias, la rentabilidad.
Para eso son "Los 40 Principales", los "Operación Triunfo", los "Talento Argentino", los "Showmach", los "Este es el show", los "Intrusos...".Destilar todas las alternativas artísticas (nuevas o viejas) para centrarse en los maniquíes explotables  y por lo tanto, rentables (y desechables). 
Eso por el lado de los artistas. Por el lado del patrimonio: no les pertenece, pues lo consiguen mediante el trabajo ajeno.

*alex_delarge*: comparto algunas cosas que decís. Pero no me gustó esta frase:



> se quienes son los docentes, no son mis enemigos, son solo una pobre manga de *burgueses* que abusan de su poder y decir *yo no trabajo mas si no me dan tanta plata*



Reconozco que a algunos profesores no les importa nada. Pero muchos de ellos están en una condición de precariedad, y si siguen trabajando igual, ¿a quien le van a importar?Si igual trabajan...Con los porteros pasa lo mismo. 
Otra cosa: los llamás "burgueses". Ese término es para designar a empresarios, banqueros, financistas, y otros tumores sociales parecidos. No para  designar a ningun elemento de la clase trabajadora. Los profesores no son burgueses: no tienen grandes capitales, ni industrias, ni tierras. No pueden sustentarse con el trabajo ajeno. Si no trabajan, no comen.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 15, 2010)

alex_delarge dijo:


> si todo bien son personas nadie dice que no, ovio que las madres tienen que explicarle esas cosas a sus hijos, pero hay un realidad, no lo hacen, si le vas a tener miedo al rechazo popular mejor estudia para contador, o abogado u otra cosa. igual que si sos medico, vos tenes un deber y en este caso el deber del docente es enseñar. el estado no te da nada, al sueldo de los maestros lo pagas vos, tu vecino y el otro vecino cuando pagas los impuestos. asi que eso de que el estado da algo es mentira. los maestros no tienen que ganar mucho ni poco sino igual que cualquiera, si por ejemplo mi patrón hoy no me paga voy a tirar un balde de pintura a la casa del que tengo que pintar para arruinarle la casa? un medico no puede dejar de curarle la fiebre a un chico solo porque el estado no le paga, caso real, pasa acá en mi ciudad. tienen que ir al hospital igual, todos los días si o si. se quienes son los docentes, no son mis enemigos, son solo una pobre manga de burgueses que abusan de su poder y decir yo no trabajo mas si no me dan tanta plata. conocí muchos maestros que son solo meros ignorantes que tienen un titulo, caso de los policías, son unos pobres peregiles con placa y un arma. yo veo a los maestros como adiestradores de ignorantes y formadores de estupidos despreocupadas por la actualidad del país en donde viven. no se cuantos años tengas vos ni hace cuanto que terminaste tus estudios, yo estudio y se lo que es la educación hoy en día, se quienes son los que "me enseñan" y se que saben menos que yo, no porque yo sea un genio, sino porque ellos solo saben lo que aprendieron en un libro, te suena la canción "y tube muchos maestros de que aprender, solo conocian su ciencia y el deber, nunca nadie me dijo una verdad, siempre el miedo fuen tonto" ? sui generis.


 
la verdad veo que tenes mucha bronca como para que tengamos una charla de entendimeinto.
rspeto tu opinion, cdada uno tuvo sus vivencias y estas son las que a uno lo hacen formar su opinion.
pero te aseguro que todos somos personas, vos tambien estas cayendo , nada es gratis, ni la bronca que tenes, para mi en lo personal  , te nubla la vista.
pero bueno, el tiempo lo dira.

un saludo .


----------



## Simon (Feb 16, 2010)

Bueno ciertamente el material es un plagio, ¿pero realmente, nos hemos parado a pensar q el problema es nuestra falta de originalidad y pragmatismo a la hora de educar a nuestros hijos y de no enseñarles a pensar?, aun así todo el material se podria usar usando voces de Venezuela, Colombia o quizas latinoamerica....y tristemente es una dura realidad en nuestros paises.No por q*ue* los grinos o eupeos sean mejores,sino por q*ue* un día un grupito de politicos hace ya algunas decadas comenzaron a establecer las bases a fin de destruir nuestra moral y mire q*ue* lo han logrado.Por eso el camino de regreso no es fácil.La educación y el buen ejemplo se siembra en casa desde pequeños.Y por ultimo en europa o norteamerica no son mas honestos ni educados q*ue* nosotros, lo q*ue* son es temerosos de la ley q*ue* si se la aplican cuando la violan!!! osea son tan inmorales pero los tienen sometidos en casa.Sino preguntense por q*ué* Irak o etc etc,¿¡¡¡por la democracia!!?,no mis panas para ROBAR SUS RECURSOS y solo el dia q*ue* tengamos un garrote mas grande unidos de verdad sera q*ue* ellos entren en ley pero ya no en sus lindas casitas..sino en el mundo entero.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2010)

Simon dijo:


> Bueno ciertamente el material es un plagio, ¿pero realmente, nos hemos parado a pensar q el problema es nuestra falta de originalidad y pragmatismo a la hora de educar a nuestros hijos y de no enseñarles a pensar?, aun así todo el material se podria usar usando voces de Venezuela, Colombia o quizas latinoamerica....y tristemente es una dura realidad en nuestros paises.No por q los grinos o eupeos sean mejores,sino por q un día un grupito de politicos* hace ya algunas decadas comenzaron a* establecer las bases a fin de destruir nuestra moral y mire q lo han logrado.Por eso el camino de regreso no es fácil.La educación y el buen ejemplo se siembra en casa desde pequeños.Y por ultimo en europa o norteamerica no son mas honestos ni educados q nosotros, lo q son es temerosos de la ley q si se la aplican cuando la violan!!! osea son tan inmorales pero los tienen sometidos en casa.Sino preguntense porq Irak o etc etc,¿¡¡¡por la democracia!!?,no mis panas para ROBAR SUS RECURSOS y solo el dia q tengamos un garrote mas grande unidos de verdad sera q ellos entren en ley pero ya no en sus lindas casitas..sino en el mundo entero.


 
hola, estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que decis, salvo lo que te marque en rojo, quizas seas joven , pero mira l ahistoria, la manipulacion de el hombre por el hombre viene de hace milenios.
los romanos, los locos de las piramides.
la religion.
aun cuando apenas nos vestiamos y dormiamso bajo las estrellas y nos gruñiamos apenas lo haciamos si podiamos casi instintivamente.

saludos

PD: hoy dia, oculto en nuestro interior creo que se debate una lucha que definira el futuro de la humanidad:
si seguimos dejandonos llevar por nuestra naturaleza o creamos reglas y respetamos.
hoy dia tenemos un poder que antes no , ninguna especie tuvo, nos puede destruir o nos puede hacer expandirmos en el universo.
y es que las guerras , un posible holocausto nace de justo lo que estamos hablando:
descontento generalizado + dominio de unos pocos los cuales obvio no tienen la capacidad , sabiduria  ni reglas o objetivos a largo plazo y para bien de todos  para manejarlo.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 16, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que decis, salvo lo que te marque en rojo, quizas seas joven , pero mira l ahistoria, la manipulacion de el hombre por el hombre viene de hace milenios.
> los romanos, los locos de las piramides.
> la religion.
> aun cuando apenas nos vestiamos y dormiamso bajo las estrellas y nos gruñiamos apenas lo haciamos si podiamos casi instintivamente...


Desde que el hombre comenzo a vivir en comunidades organizadas que existe la manipulacion. El paso de los siglos y la tecnologia solo sirvio para refinar los metodos.

Hay una serie de videos de la BBC muy interesantes sobre la manipulacion de conciencias en el siglo XX:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R76jPr4wZqk

Son unos cuantos videos y estan todos (creo) en youtube, lastima que solamente la primer tanda esta subtitulada.


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 16, 2010)

si, hay maestros rurales que trabajan por 2 mangos, que lo hacen por el amor a la camiseta, hay maestros buenos que enseñan lo que tienen que enseñar, lo unico es que en mi escuela, en mi ciudad no hay. yo hablo por los que conozco y son asi, no se donde viviran ustedes pero aca es asi. y no entiendo porque si digo que lo maestros no me van los tengo que odia, ni los odio ni los aclamo


----------



## electrodan (Feb 16, 2010)

El video es al menos interesante.
Otra cosa interesante de observar es que la publicidad (al menos en estados unidos) era mucho mas directa (y creo que efectiva), ahora es mas... sutil.


----------



## sebitronic (Feb 16, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> *Sebitronic:*
> - Lo de la ropa: D@rio advirtió lo mismo que vos, y estamos de acuerdo. Cuando yo escribí  eso , lo hice pensando en la ropa original de grandes marcas, no en la trucha. Pues en el video se hace hincapié en la ropa trucha. Yo tomé esto como una promoción de la ropa original de grandes marcas. Igual ya había rectificado antes.
> - Lo de la música: lo que digo es que a las discográficas , las radios, las emisoras de TV... A todos ellos lo único que le importa es el dinero, las ganancias, la rentabilidad.
> Para eso son "Los 40 Principales", los "Operación Triunfo", los "Talento Argentino", los "Showmach", los "Este es el show", los "Intrusos...".Destilar todas las alternativas artísticas (nuevas o viejas) para centrarse en los maniquíes explotables  y por lo tanto, rentables (y desechables).
> Eso por el lado de los artistas. Por el lado del patrimonio: no les pertenece, pues lo consiguen mediante el trabajo ajeno.



Si es sabido que el interes de las discograficas es solo el dinera, estoy en contra de eso, soy alguien que procura no escuchar musica comercial, lo de las radios depende de la radio y con los de los cd pirata no solo perjudicas a las grandes discograficas sino tambien a los artistas. Te aconsejos que mire el video de Korn "Y'all want a sinlge" 

aca te dejo el video con subtitulos en español, apresta atencion a las placas que muestra el video (la traducion aparece en el medio de la pantalla)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OM4MNHct8Q


----------



## Dario (Feb 20, 2010)

un poquito de lo mismo... esto era en los 60s

Por seguir a mi conciencia
estoy bien en la palmera,
sin un mango en la cartera
y con fama de chabón.
Esta es la época moderna
donde triunfa el delincuente,
y el que quiere ser decente
es del tiempo de Colón.

Lo cortés pasó de moda,
no hay modales con las damas,
ya no se respetan canas
ni las leyes ni el poder.
La decencia la tiraron
en el tacho 'e la basura
y el amor a la cultura
todo es grupo, puro bluff.

¿Qué pasa en este país,
qué pasa, mi Dios,
que nos venimos tan abajo?
¡qué tapa que nos metió
el año sesenta y dos!
¿Qué pasa?
¿Qué signo infernal
¿Qué signo infernal
lo arrastra al dolor?
Ya ni entre hermanos se entienden
en esta gran confusión...
Que si falta la guita...
Que si no hay más lealtad...
¿Y nuestra conciencia,
no vale eso más?

Refundir a quien se pueda
es la última consigna
y ninguno se resigna
a quedarse sin chapar...
Se trafica con las drogas,
la vivienda, el contrabando.
Todos ladran por el mando,
nadie quiere laburar.

Los ladrones van en coche
Satanás está de farra
y detrás de la fanfarra
salta y baila el arlequín...
¡A la hora del asalto!
¡Sirvanse que son pasteles!
Y así queman los laureles
que supimos conseguir.

Musica: Edmundo Rivero
Letra: Mario Battistella

parece que fuera hoy...
Música: Edmundo Rivero Letra: Mario Battistella


----------

